# Mit Cata wird kein cc eingeführt....



## HDMagosh (16. August 2010)

..weil die leute dann ständig wipen und blizzard voll heulen das sie fix ihre epixx wollen, und das ist nunmal der größte Teil der Comm.

Ich glaube nicht dran,was meint ihr? Höchstens bei Hardmode Raids aber sonst? niemals!
WoW ist zum Diablo in 3 D mutiert udn wird so bleiben.


----------



## Arandes (16. August 2010)

Ich glaub daran - warum? Weil mir WoW noch immer gefällt. An der Community selbst kann Blizzard nichts ändern, allerdings haben sie mal erwähnt, dass sie nicht mehr so oft auf jene hören wollen.

Und bitte, sollen die ÄpixX-Schreier doch schreien - und letzten Endes das Spiel wieder denen überlassen, die es nicht wegen Pixeln spielen. Kann doch nur besser werden.


----------



## Vadesh (16. August 2010)

Schonmal ein Video aus den neuen Instanzen angeschaut? Da werden T10 Equipte Leute in der Einstiegsinstanz (was jetzt Burg Utgarde wäre) grandenlos umgeholz, weil sie kein CC benutzen. 

Informieren, denken, posten. In der Reihenfolge und nicht anders.


----------



## Arandes (16. August 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Informieren, denken, posten. In der Reihenfolge und nicht anders.




Das verlernt man eben auch - nicht nur CC gerät in Vergessenheit.


----------



## Vadesh (16. August 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Das verlernt man eben auch - nicht nur CC gerät in Vergessenheit.



Dass wir zu faul zum Denken sind, ist allerdings ausnahmsweise nicht Blizzard's Schuld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saberclaw (16. August 2010)

Es wird eingeführt, allerdings wird cc nicht mehr so extrem praktiziert werden müssen wie zu classic Zeiten.
WotLK ist das Diablo der WoW-Addons, kein Zweifel. Da wundert es mich nicht, dass Leute skeptisch sind.
Lass den Dingen seinen Lauf und warte ab, dann kann man sich immernoch aufregen.


----------



## Arandes (16. August 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Dass wir zu faul zum Denken sind, ist allerdings ausnahmsweise nicht Blizzard's Schuld.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Würd' mich nicht wundern, wenn der eine oder andere sich aber durchaus darauf bezieht - weil man in WoW ja nicht mehr denken muss :S



> Es wird eingeführt, allerdings wird cc nicht mehr so extrem praktiziert werden müssen wie zu classic Zeiten.
> WotLK ist das Diablo der WoW-Addons, kein Zweifel. Da wundert es mich nicht, dass Leute skeptisch sind.
> Lass den Dingen seinen Lauf und warte ab, dann kann man sich immernoch aufregen.



Wobei es ja ganz ok ist, wenn es nicht mehr so derbe wird. Meine Frau (Retripaladin) wurde zu BC-Zeiten nur schwerlich mitgenommen, weil ihr ja das CC fehlte (Die Rede ist hier u.A. von TDM). Naja, nun können es fast alle - aber egal. Ein wenig mehr Taktik gehört aber rein, das ist schon so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich freu mich sehr auf Cata - liegt aber auch daran, dass viel RP-Inhalt reingeschmissen wird. Nun noch die Nicht-RPler von den RP-Servern klatschen und gut ist.


----------



## HDMagosh (16. August 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Schonmal ein Video aus den neuen Instanzen angeschaut? Da werden T10 Equipte Leute in der Einstiegsinstanz (was jetzt Burg Utgarde wäre) grandenlos umgeholz, weil sie kein CC benutzen.
> 
> Informieren, denken, posten. In der Reihenfolge und nicht anders.



Erfahrung mein Junge,Erfahrung, denk mal an die ganzen Innis nerfs....

und ja, wenn die Äpixx schreier,schreien, wird Blizzard was machen,die größte Teil will halt rushen looten posen.So ist das,


----------



## Arandes (16. August 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> Erfahrung mein Junge,Erfahrung, denk mal an die ganzen Innis nerfs....
> 
> und ja, wenn die Äpixx schreier,schreien, wird Blizzard was machen,die größte Teil will halt rushen looten posen.So ist das,




Mhm, scheinst wirklich viel Erfahrung zu haben... Das sie angekündigt haben, dass sie im Laufe der Zeit die Inis einfacher machen wollen, ist Fakt. Haben sie selbst bekannt gegeben. Andererseits muss ich auch sagen: Wenn die Inis immer auf demselben Schwierigkeitsgrad bleiben, ists auch doof. Irgendwann hat man sie gesehen.

Und bitte - wenn du eine Diskussion weiterführen willst, schreib anständig. Ist ehrlich gesagt schlimmer als die Vereinfachung in WoW.


----------



## sensêij1988 (16. August 2010)

Freu mich schon auf die Grp die es nicht hinbekommen im Thron der Gezeiten am ersten Trash die Heiler mittels CC zu Kontrolieren und 10 min auf die Mobs einhauen bis die gegn. Heals oom sind (hab ich schon erlebt) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The-Dragon (16. August 2010)

Das Problem momentan ist aber auch die Gewohnheit.

Zu Classic-Zeiten ging es nicht anders, weil man auch eben nicht viel besser ausgerüstet sein konnte.
Momentan sind heroische Instanzen einfacher als die normalen im entsprechenden Levelbereich, weil die Leute meist doppelt so gut ausgerüstet, als das wofür die Heros gedacht sind. Auf 264er-Items aus ICC25 sind nämlich doppelt so viele Werte drauf, wie auf 200er Items. Da macht was Anderes als Gruppen zusammen pullen, AoE und durchrushen auch keinen Sinn. Und da das schon sehr lange so läuft, ist man das eben vollauf so gewöhnt.

Mit Cataclysm werden wir uns erstmal wieder an eine langsamere Vorangehensweise gewöhnen müssen. Aber auch nur deswegen, weil es wieder einen größeren Itemlevel-Sprung geben wird. Da laut Blizzard die ersten Questbelohnungen in den neuen Zonen über dem Itemlevel von ICC25 liegen wird, damit die Leute schnellstmöglichst ihr überholtes Gear austauschen und gegen das Neue ersetzen, welches dann die aktuellen Werte mitbringt. Also sowas wie Mastery-Punkte etc.

Ich fürchte allerdings, dass die CC-Lastigkeit der Instanzen schon bald wieder abnehmen wird. Spätestens bei höherem Raidcontent. Denn zu Anfang WotlK, als das Höchste noch T 7,5 mit 213er Itemlevel war, waren heroische Instanzen teilweise schon noch recht anspruchsvoll und es wurde auch ab und zu noch CC eingesetzt. Aber das geriet immer mehr in Vergessenheit, weil sich die Tanks und Heiler einfach das volle Programm zugetraut haben und das ging ja dann auch fast immer gut.

Die einzig sinnvolle Lösung, gegen den Werteverfall von heroics, wäre einfach wenn sich die NPCs mit steigern würden und mehr noch sich die Gegner in einer Gruppe gegenseitig stärken würden, so dass die Mobs eben umso stärker sind, je mehr von ihnen aktiv sind. Das würde die Spieler einfach dazu zwingen, CC einzusetzen und taktisch und überlegt vorzugehen. Und sowas funktioniert auch für die breite Masse, man muss sie nur daran gewöhnen und mal ein wenig "Mimimi" ignorieren. Wie war das? Wenn man dem Kind immer nachgibt und ihm Alles gibt, was es will, dann wird daraus eben ein verwöhntes, verzogenes Balg.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. August 2010)

Ich hoffe so sehr, dass sie das ändern. Ich find die heroischen Instanzen in Wotlk so langweilig. Der Tank zieht immer einfach alles zusammen und der Rest holzt alles um, das bis zum Endboss und fertig. Das ist so dumpf und hohl, dass ich meinen Kater auf die Tastatur setzen könnte und der würde das auch packen. Ich hoffe, dass man sich beim neuen Addon auch mal wieder etwas anstrengen muss, sein Köpfchen benutzen muss und nicht nur blind draufholzen muss, denn das macht keinen Spass. Die Charaktere haben so viele Fähigkeiten, dann sollte man sich auch alle nutzen müssen, um eine heroische Instanz bestehen zu können.


----------



## NightCreat (16. August 2010)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich hoffe so sehr, dass sie das ändern. Ich find die heroischen Instanzen in Wotlk so langweilig. Der Tank zieht immer einfach alles zusammen und der Rest holzt alles um, das bis zum Endboss und fertig. Das ist so dumpf und hohl, dass ich meinen Kater auf die Tastatur setzen könnte und der würde das auch packen. Ich hoffe, dass man sich beim neuen Addon auch mal wieder etwas anstrengen muss, sein Köpfchen benutzen muss und nicht nur blind draufholzen muss, denn das macht keinen Spass. Die Charaktere haben so viele Fähigkeiten, dann sollte man sich auch alle nutzen müssen, um eine heroische Instanz bestehen zu können.



und trotzdem bezahlst du noch 13€ im monat für etwas was keinen spaß macht? wenn ich sehe das blizzard was mit cata ändert steig ich wieder ins spiel ein aber wenn das wieder so ein lahmes addon wie wotlk wird wars das endgültig mit wow


----------



## NoCNI_VamPiR (16. August 2010)

Wartet es ab wir werden sehen CCN ist ok aber nicht nur CCN das ist auf Dauer nervig.

need ein mix aus classic und bc und wotlk in cata das wäre dan nicht zu easy nicht zu schwer und auch nicht casual.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (16. August 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Mhm, scheinst wirklich viel Erfahrung zu haben... Das sie angekündigt haben, dass sie im Laufe der Zeit die Inis einfacher machen wollen, ist Fakt. Haben sie selbst bekannt gegeben. Andererseits muss ich auch sagen: Wenn die Inis immer auf demselben Schwierigkeitsgrad bleiben, ists auch doof. Irgendwann hat man sie gesehen.
> 
> Und bitte - wenn du eine Diskussion weiterführen willst, schreib anständig. Ist ehrlich gesagt schlimmer als die Vereinfachung in WoW.



Das haben sie nicht angekündigt! Sie haben gesagt dass es automatisch einfacher werden wird, da man die Instanzen früher oder später outgeared. Aber ja, Zweifellos wird es auch den ein oder anderen Nerf geben. Das gabs aber auch schon zu Classic und ob das gut oder schlecht sein wird ist wohl erst im Nachhinein zu beurteilen, schliesslich gab es in der Vergangenheit auch nerfs die mehr als gerechtfertigt waren nicht nur für 0-skiller.

Negativ prägend für einen Grossteil der Community ist wohl dass die Unzufriedenheit immer früher eintritt, inzwischen schon bevor der Content auf dem sie sich bezieht überhaupt programiert ist.
Ich frage mich warum diese ignoranten dauer Nörgler nicht einfach die Futterlucke dichthalten und WoW den Rücken kehren wenn´s ihnen nicht mehr passt. Oh ich vergass die Alternativen sind ja auf lange Sicht auch nicht zufriedenstellend und wenn man nix zu nörgeln hat geht man ja vor Langeweile ein wie ne Topfpflanze ohne Licht und Wasser.
Arme irre Menschen meckern weils nix zu meckern gibt, ist wohl auch der Grund warum es niemals Weltfrieden geben wird.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolandos (16. August 2010)

CC hin, draufholzen her
Was ist an CC den so besonders ?

Nichts.

Entweder Tank renn los und pullt, oder tank setzt Makierungen CC wird gesetzt und der Tank rennt los und pullt. Das ist vielleicht beim ersten mal noch interessant, aber da die "Kämpfe" immer gleich sind, wird es genau so Langweilig wie bissher, weil selbst dann jeder nach 2/3 maligem Spielen weis was getan werden muß.. 


nee die "Gegner" müssen eine Art künstlicher Intelligenz bekommen, z.B. nicht ständig am Tank kleben. Ok hier und da ist das mal der Fall, aber vorrausberechenbar und wird sogar von DBM angezeigt. Oder einfach mehr Attackmöglichkeiten die zufällig ausgewählt werden können, so das man nicht weis. was als nächtes vom "Gegner" getan wird. 
So das man nich nach "Schema F" mit oder ohne CC vorgehen kann. Dann nur Dann, wir es wieder Interessant, dann zeigt sich wer wirklich spielen kann.


----------



## Jokxer (16. August 2010)

Was ist den " CC " ?


----------



## DaScAn (16. August 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Schonmal ein Video aus den neuen Instanzen angeschaut? Da werden T10 Equipte Leute in der Einstiegsinstanz (was jetzt Burg Utgarde wäre) grandenlos umgeholz, weil sie kein CC benutzen.
> 
> Informieren, denken, posten. In der Reihenfolge und nicht anders.



/Sign

Bin auch in der Beta.
Ohne CC KEIN Durchkommen


----------



## Calthras2 (16. August 2010)

An alle CC Hasser:
Wenn ihr so auf CC verzichten wollt. Gut! Dann lasst es! Geht in die neuen Inis und verreckt jämmerlich und jetzt heult euer Kissen voll.
CC wird von Blizzard wieder wichtiger und damit BASTA! Hat Blizzard ausdrücklich erwähnt!

Noch eine Frage: Habt ihr jemals zu Classic und BC Zeiten gespielt??


----------



## pastranora (16. August 2010)

Damit man in einen Spiel cc einbauen kann und dies auch funktioniert benötigt man user die einen gewissen IQ besitzen. Leider ist der Durchschnitts IQ bei WOW bei ca 70 dank der vielen kidis desweiteren haben viele user ihr gehirn ausgeschalten da sie seit langen keine arbeit gefunden haben oder einige nicht arbeiten wollen. mit so einen publikum kann man soetwas nicht umsetzen.


----------



## DaScAn (16. August 2010)

Außerdem spiele ich seit der Beta WoW.
Es hat schon lange nicht mehr so einen Spaß gemacht wie in Cata.
Man ist wieder gefordert.

Casuals adieu.

Zui den Mobs.
Buffed schireb hier eine MItteilung das der Schaden der Mobs in Cata demnächst mit dem level der Spieler Skalierend mitwachsen. (derzeit leider nur in der Welt und nicht in Dungeons)
Wenn das noch in Dungeons umgesetzt wird. Dann DANKE Blizzard. Dann ist eine Hero Ini wirklich wieder Hero!

Hier der Link zur Mitteilung http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/16124/WoW-Cataclysm-Beta-Mehr-Schaden-durch-PvE-Gegner-seid-auf-der-Hut


----------



## Peloquin (16. August 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> ..weil die leute dann ständig wipen und blizzard voll heulen das sie fix ihre epixx wollen, und das ist nunmal der größte Teil der Comm.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht dran,was meint ihr? Höchstens bei Hardmode Raids aber sonst? niemals!
> WoW ist zum Diablo in 3 D mutiert udn wird so bleiben.



Du tust mir sehr leid!

Offensichtlich ist dir entgangen wie man denkt und wie man einen Text im Zusammenhang definiert. Sollte Dir entgangen sein das BLizzard schon lange CC eingeführt hat? Polymorph (Magier/Schami) Zap (schurke) Gefängnis (Priester) Fallen (Jäger) Eisketten (Todesritter)

Deswegen find ich schon deine Einleitung enormst armseelig und zeigt auch direkt auf wessen Geistes Kind du bist. Du bist ein Flamer der nur provozieren will und außerdem bist du arogant, weil Du direkt auf die ganze Community und auch auf Blizzard (die es ja angeblich nicht eingeführt haben) zurück führst. 

Ein Einleitung die mit: In Cataclysm ist Umdenken angesagt - beginnen würde, macht da mehr sinn. Aber das ist natürlich für ein kleines Flamerkiddy wie Du es bist viel zu komplex. Und ja, die Leute werden wipen aber am Ende werden sie lernen. 

Wenn Dir das alles zu leicht ist und wenn Du so unzufrieden bist, warum spielst du dann überhaupt noch? Warum schreibst Du hier überhaupt noch? Ist doch ein vollkommen überflüssiger "scream to close" Thread den keine Sau braucht, weil er einfach nur das geflame eines gefrusteten Wahrsagerflamers wiedergibt der den anderen Spielern seine Meinung aufdrücken will. 

Für mich bist du ne Teewurst und ich bin richtig froh das in den 5 Jahren WoW die Anzahl der Spieler die so ticken wie Du rapide abgenommen hat.


----------



## Varagon (16. August 2010)

Das die CC's wieder an Bedeutung gewinnen ist einer der Gründe warum ich WoW mit Cata wieder eine Chance geben werde.
Mal sehen wie sich das entwickeln wird.


----------



## Calthras2 (16. August 2010)

Peloquin schrieb:


> Du tust mir sehr leid!
> 
> Offensichtlich ist dir entgangen wie man denkt und wie man einen Text im Zusammenhang definiert. Sollte Dir entgangen sein das BLizzard schon lange CC eingeführt hat? Polymorph (Magier/Schami) Zap (schurke) Gefängnis (Priester) Fallen (Jäger) Eisketten (Todesritter)
> 
> ...



/sign! Du hast vollkommen recht.

Ich bin froh wenn diese Kiddys die CC hassen endlich mit WoW aufhören! Danke Blizz!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Endlich kommt wieder CC


----------



## Rolandos (16. August 2010)

Noch vergessen, sollte wieder Verstärkt CC eingesetzt werden sollen, wird das sowieso bald wieder genervt, kennt man doch. Da dann wohl auch viele Spieler aufhören werden, weil sie es nicht schnallen. Das bedeutet dann weniger Umsatz für Blitzz, also wir alles wieder so vereinfacht. Nix mit "Casuals Ade"
 Ausserdem, wenn man als frisch blau/grüner in die jetzigen Inis ging und zwar die ganze Gruppe, war CC auch noch notwendig. 
Da jetzt alle überequipt sind braucht man nur drauf zu hauen.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (16. August 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Außerdem spiele ich seit der Beta WoW.
> Es hat schon lange nicht mehr so einen Spaß gemacht wie in Cata.
> Man ist wieder gefordert.
> 
> ...



Klick mal den Link an den du da geposted hast und dann lies dir das nochmal genau durch, am besten mehrmals. 
Ok ich kürz es ab und teil dir deinen Fehler mit:



> Mit dem aktuellen Beta-Patch 12759 zu WoW: Cataclysm haben die Entwickler von Blizzard den Schadensausstoß der gegnerischen PvE-Einheiten in der freien Welt ab Stufe 65 gebufft. *Dieser Buff skaliert mit dem Level des Mobs* sprich: Je höher die Stufe Eures Gegners, desto höher der Schaden, der an Euch gewirkt wird – klare Sache.



Nix für Ungut ich weis sowas passiert schonmal, aber korrigieren musst ich das trotdem.


----------



## DaScAn (16. August 2010)

Oha. Dann hab ich es falsch gelesen.
Aber dann wäre es doch eine Gute Idee das mal einzuführen. Noch ne kleine Rechnung hinzu wo das Itemlevel berechnet wird und dann ist hero für jeden immer Hero 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke DarkBlood-666


----------



## aleow (16. August 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> nee die "Gegner" müssen eine Art künstlicher Intelligenz bekommen, z.B. nicht ständig am Tank kleben. Ok hier und da ist das mal der Fall, aber vorrausberechenbar und wird sogar von DBM angezeigt. Oder einfach mehr Attackmöglichkeiten die zufällig ausgewählt werden können, so das man nicht weis. was als nächtes vom "Gegner" getan wird.
> So das man nich nach "Schema F" mit oder ohne CC vorgehen kann. Dann nur Dann, wir es wieder Interessant, dann zeigt sich wer wirklich spielen kann.




Hmmm Ich denk das wird dann einbisschen zu schwer stell dir den LK 25 hc od. nhc (nur ein Beispiel, falls es so wäre) mit diese einstellungen vor.....
Da wird die Valkyre, entweihen problematisch denk ich


Und das mit den tank kleben...gibts ja schon Aggro reset nur man sieht das eher selten.


----------



## Kotnik (16. August 2010)

Weil hier weiter oben mal die Frage aufkam, was denn so viel interessanter ist, mit CC zu arbeiten...

Es ist ja nicht nur der CC, es ist ja auch der FOkus-Damage, der früher vonnöten war. Ich sag nur Sethekhallen..Totems und ihre Verursacher umholzen, sonst zerlegt ständig ein spieler die gruppe. So etwas kann man WotLK-Spielern kaum mehr vermitteln. Und das ist keine Übertreibung. Wenn man Zeichen setzt und was sagt, dann wird das einfach ignoriert, ob aus dummheit oder borniertheit, keine ahnung.
Ich finde das SPielen mit CC und dergleichen interessanter, weil sowohl tank als auch DDs auf mehr achten müssen und nicht nur reiner DÄMITSCH zählt, sondern intelligentes, vorausschauendes und reaktives Spielen. NAchsheepen, nachbannen, blenden, unterbrechen, stunnen, all das sind dinge, die Spaß machen, weil sie alle in der Gruppe fordern und nicht jeder nur stumpf seine rota runterfährt, bzw auf den einen bombknopf drückt.
Ich frag mich ja eh, warum Blizz zB JÄgern einen genialen CC gegeben hat mit der verschießbaren Eisfalle auf 80, nur damit die dann NIEMALS angewandt wird. Hab das seit kurz nach WotLK Release nciht mehr gesehen. Und Jäger waren schon immer CC-faul..Nun hat man es ihnen endgültig abgewöhnt. Kiten können sie sowieso nicht mehr. (sorry liebe JÄger, das betrifft nicht nur eure Klasse, aber das is eben ein Beispiel) 
Stellt euch doch bitte mal den durchschnittlichen Snîpérkîll0r-WotLK-JÄger in Gruuls Unterschlupf vor..Erster Boss: 2 Jäger beschäftigen einen Boss und müssen sich totstellen, ihn kiten sich gegenseiteig hochschießen etc...ich hoffe, solche Fertigkeiten werden wieder verlangt und müssen wieder erlernt werden.

Oder Magier / Hexertanks. Kannste heutzutage ja kaum noch verlangen vom durchschnittlichen OLOLOLOL-BÄM-Magier/Hexer. So etwas wie Sheeppull überhaupt noch nicht in Erwägung gezogen. Überhaupt sind 99% der SPieler überfordert, wenn so ein Encounter komm, bei dem man bissl Bewegung und Kreativität zeigen muss. Ich sag nur Gluth in Naxx. Meine Güte, war das Gejammer da stets groß. DKs haben sich nie zuständig gefühlt, Jäger haben nur laut protestiert und an wem bliebs dann hängen? genau, am schami und an so suuper geeigneten Klassen wie dem Krieger (nur in meinem speziellen Fall so passiert, aber das Gejammer hat sich stets wiederholt)


Noch ein Wort zu CC und ab wann wird er nicht mehr notwendig: Man hat gesehen, dass zB seinerzeit in SSC vor patch 3.0 bei einigen Naga-Gruppen Sheeppull notwendig war, 2 mobs mussten synchron gesheept werden. Nach Patch 3.0 war das unnötig. Warum? Nciht etwa, weil wir Tanks mehr Leben hatten, nein, wir haben nur einfach so pervers viel AoE-Aggro aufgebaut und die DDs haben beim Bomben so viel Schaden gemacht, dass es schlicht albern war, die zu sheepen.
Das Problem war einfach, dass früher Bomben nur gemacht wurde bei Gruppen von nonelite-Gegnern, da der Bombschaden bei Elitegruppen einfach zu gering und ineffizient war. Außerdem war AoE-Aggro so ne Sache, als Krieger konnte ich da nix garantieren, Bomber waren sich bewusst, dass es sie wohl wahrscheinlich zerreißt. Und da hat auch keiner gemeckert, war halt so. Punkt. Bomben war eine Notlösung. DAS wäre meiner Ansicht nahc auch wieder ein Zustand, der erstrebenswert sein sollte. Macht meine Klasse denn wirklich SPaß, wenn ich hirnlos auf einen einzelnen Knopf drücke? Da isses doch danna uch egal, ob ich jäger oder magier spiele oder eule, tun eh alle das gleiche. 

JA, Instanzen und Raids machen mit CC mehr Spaß, weil das mehr Aufmerksamkeit und Absprache (Gruppenspiel!!) erfordert
JA, ich bin ein Verfechter von Fokusdamage, weil Bomben alles kolportiert, was Klassen ausmacht und WoW wirklich zu einer Art Diablo mit Tank verkommen lässt


----------



## Littletall (16. August 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> CC hin, draufholzen her
> Was ist an CC den so besonders ?
> 
> Nichts.
> ...




Hm, tja..ich fand das nie langweilig.

Tank musste aufpassen, dass er CC nicht rausholt, man musste schön drauf achten, dass der Mob gleich wieder ins CC gerät, sobald er draußen war (als Jäger musste man da echt das Kiten drauf haben), es konnte in einem Wipe resultieren, wenn der CC bricht.

CC ist einfach interessanter und fordender, da man eine gute Aufmerksamkeitsspanne benötigt.

@ Kotnik

Oh ja, an den lieben Boss vor Gruul erinnere ich mich noch. Irreführung, kiten bis Abklingzeit, dann wieder Irreführung, Kiten etc.

Oder Karazhan, Moroes..ich hab grundsätzlich einen der Mobs gekitet dort als Jäger und als Priester musste ich immer einen im Shackle halten und heilen.


----------



## teiti81 (16. August 2010)

Auch in Wotlk, kann man durch aus mit cc arbeiten, siehe nur hdr. Der pala feart zbsp den jäger bzw setzt den priester in buße, der priester kann den mage sheckeln usw. und ja ich mache es recht oft in hdr (wenn ich mal reinkomme^^), und auch wie mein einer vorredner mit der einstiegst ini, ich habe es selbst erlebt, hab mein main kopiert, und der hat weiß gott nicht das schlechteste equip (t10 4 teile, sowie der rest aus icc 25er) und hat dermaßen paar rein bekommen, das ist schon der hammer, da hat dich der endboss mal locker 14k nahkampfschaden rein gedrückt^^


----------



## Kotnik (16. August 2010)

Zum Thema Schema F noch ein Wort: Natürlich sind auch Kämpfe mit CC irgendwann einstudiert. ABER: Bei ihnen kann immer noch mehr schief gehen als dass der Tank einfach nur die AE-Aggro verliert. Insofern muss auch eine IMBA-ROXX0R-Gruppe noch aufpassen, wenn der Mob mit ekligen FÄhigkeiten ausm CC ausbricht. Das macht eine Instanz auch beim X-ten Durchspielen interessant oder zumidnest nicht langweilig..*g*

Solche Kämpfe, bei denen die Mobs intelligent reagieren, gibts doch: All die Kämpfe, die eher Arena-Partien ähneln zB. TdM: Priesterin (dritter Boss), in geringerem Maß, weil berechenbarer, der Hexenlord in Zul Aman und die CHampions in PdK. Zwischendrin machen solche Kämpfe Spaß, auf Dauer koloportieren sie aber das Spielprinzip. Zur Auflockerung und Herausforderung sind sie aber spaßig.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. August 2010)

Das Problem liegt weniger darin, dass CC nur in WotLK unwichtig wurde, sondern daran, dass die Heroics viel zu schnell zu leicht wurden. 

In Classic waren bis auf einen sehr geringen Bruchteil alle Spieler blau equippt, eventuell ein oder zwei Epics. Dass man da nicht durch UBRS rushen konnte, ist klar. Aber mit 10 Leuten in Full T3 sah das schon wieder anders aus... da konnte man die Mobs auch wegbomben.

Genauso in TDM. Die meisten Leute hatten in BC bestenfalls einen Mix aus T4 und T5, die wenigsten hatten Full T6. Die mussten auch nicht mehr wirklich aufs CC achten.

In WotLK war es doch genauso, nur liegt der Unterschied darin, dass so gut wie jeder wenigstens ein mal ICC sah und dementsprechendes Equip trägt. Wobei die Heroics ja schon mit Ulduar-Equip zu leicht waren. Trotzdem: Dass ein Tank mit 40k HP 8 Mobs auf einmal wegtankt, ist klar. Mit 25k und blauem Equip sieht das ganz anders aus. Da werden schon 4 Mobs zu einem großen Problem, speziell wenn die ganze Gruppe so aussieht. Auch Ingvar hat da noch gut zugehauen. Wer beim Dunklen Zerkrachen nicht weglief, war instant tot. 

Problem ist also Folgendes:

a) Die Leute bekommen zu schnell zu übermächtiges Equip

b) Die Mobs besitzen keine Fähigkeiten, die unabhängig vom Schaden und den Lebenspunkten - also dem Equip - wirken. Beispiel: Mob D einer Vierergruppe macht alle fünf Sekunden einen Debuff, der die Lebenspunkte eines Spielers um 50% verringert. Der Debuff springt jede Sekunde weiter und erhöht sich um jeweils 10%. Das heißt: Der Mob sollte sehr schnell fallen. Bleibt also nur CC. Auch mit Endcontent-Equip, da Prozentwert.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. August 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Das macht eine Instanz auch beim X-ten Durchspielen interessant oder zumidnest nicht langweilig..*g*



Doch auch TDM war nach dem zweiten mal langweilig. Was nun herausfordernd oder gar interessant daran sein soll einen mob im sheep,sap,eisfalle,shakle zu halten konnte mir bisher auch keiner erklären.


----------



## Konov (16. August 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> Was ist den " CC " ?



Abkürzung für den englischen Begriff "Crowd Control", was soviel heißt wie Massen-Kontrolle.

Wenn CC wieder mehr Stellenwert bekommt, wäre das für mich ein weiterer Grund mal wieder mit WoW anzufangen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (16. August 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Oha. Dann hab ich es falsch gelesen.
> Aber dann wäre es doch eine Gute Idee das mal einzuführen. *Noch ne kleine Rechnung hinzu wo das Itemlevel berechnet wird* und dann ist hero für jeden immer Hero
> 
> 
> ...



Stell ich mir super vor, denn das lfg-Tool teilt Tanks und Heiler aufgrund des Mangels an Spielern, die diese Rollen übernehmen wollen, in Heros auch gerne mal DDs zu die einen Itemlvl haben der 30 Punkte über dem der Tanks/Heiler liegt. DAS ist dann wirklich Hero, wenn der Tank aufgrund des Itemlvls der DDs nach 2 Schlägen down ist, weil der Heiler den Schaden einfach nicht heilen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kotnik schrieb:


> JA, ich bin ein Verfechter von Fokusdamage, weil Bomben alles kolportiert, was Klassen ausmacht und WoW wirklich zu einer Art Diablo mit Tank verkommen lässt




Was meinst du denn mit kolportiert? Doch nicht etwa Kolportieren im Sinne von:
 [1] Gerüchte verbreiten[2] _veraltet_: von Haus zu Haus gehen und Waren feilbietenIch denke du wolltest ein anderes Wort verwenden und hast es verwechselt.


----------



## xerkxes (16. August 2010)

Was ich noch gerne sehen würde ist ein geringerer Aggroaufbau der Tanks. Dann würde ich Wotlk und anschließend Cataclysm sogar kaufen.


----------



## Morélia (16. August 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Schonmal ein Video aus den neuen Instanzen angeschaut? Da werden T10 Equipte Leute in der Einstiegsinstanz (was jetzt Burg Utgarde wäre) grandenlos umgeholz, weil sie kein CC benutzen.



Ui! Ich freu mich. Endlich mal keine 8 Minuten instanzen mehr!


----------



## Kotnik (16. August 2010)

Wenn man immer mit den gleichen 4 Leuten in ne ini rennt, wird sie natürlich schnell langweilig, aber mit wechselnden Leuten, wechselnden Klassen ist es immer wiede was neues.
und ja, tut mir leid, ich finde es als DD schön, mehr tun zu dürfen als einfach nur damage. Ich möchte mich nützlich fühlen und das Gefühl haben, zum Überleben der Gruppe beigetragen zu haben. Allein deswegen mag ich CC. Vielelicht bin ich aber auch ein schlechter DD, wenn ich über den DÄMITSCH-Tellerrand hinausblicken möchte.


----------



## Manitu2007 (16. August 2010)

Ich weis ja nicht auf Welchem Planeten der TE zuhause ist aber wer selber in den genuss der Beta kommt, bzw Berichte aus Buffed, mmo-champ und weis der Geier ja sogar im offiziellen Cata Foren Liest (Voraussetung Hirn benutzen 450/450) weis das Blizzard die CC Fähigkeiten der Einzelnen Klassen wieder in den Vordergrund stellen möchte und dass ist acuch gut so.

Mit deinem lächerlichen Argument die Community würde wieder rumjammern es gäbe keine Epixxe mehr ist totaler schwachsinn es sei denn du Formulierst im Ami Forum einen Beitrag auf Englisch.

Es wurde schon immer auf die (US Community) eingegangen. Zum glück wird dass auch so bleiben wenns kretiken hagelt halten beide Comm´s zusammen hat man ja bei der Real ID gesehen.

Fakt is die Amis wollen CC - Die Amis bekommen CC

so einfach ist das


----------



## flohdaniel (16. August 2010)

Auch ich erinnere mich noch an meine Anfangszeiten. Wo war es? Gnomeregan? Ich war der Mage mit dem tollen AoE und musste bei manchen Sachen Bomben. Das dies meinen Tod verursachen würde, war zu 80% klar...Oh und Sheeps in TdM oder Sunwell oder sogar noch einmal in Ulduar...sauspannend, wenn das ungewollt wieder rauskam ^^

Heute definieren sich leider alle nur noch über Recount/Skada. Einer der Gründe, warum WoW nun so ist, wie es ist.

Ich hoffe stark das die neuen Inis anspruchsvoll und schwierig werden! Und das Markensystem kann gerne weg! Rettet WoW xD


----------



## Varagon (16. August 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Was ich noch gerne sehen würde ist ein geringerer Aggroaufbau der Tanks. Dann würde ich Wotlk und anschließend Cataclysm sogar kaufen.



Bitte was? Die müssen den Aggroaufbau mit dem Addon noch nach oben skalieren...ist meiner Meinung nach auch <höher lvl+besseres Gear = mehr damage= mehr aggro)logisch denn wenn die den Aggroaufbau nerfen muss zb ein Mage erstmal 5min antanken lassen und das kann es dann auch nicht sein. Dürfte dann nämlich schwer werden die Aggro zu halten wenn der Mage mal so richtig reincrittet! Aber das ist nur meine Meinung dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich würde interessieren was du für eine Klasse spielst.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. August 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Bitte was? Die müssen das sogar mit dem Addon noch nach oben skalieren...ist meiner Meinung nach auch logisch denn wenn die den Aggroaufbau nerfen muss zb ein Mage erstmal 5min antanken lassen und das kann es dann auch nicht sein. Dürfte dann nämlich schwer werden die Aggro zu halten wenn der Mage mal so richtig reincrittet! Aber das ist nur meine Meinung dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sie drehen doch was am Aggroaufbau, gabs doch einige Blueposts zu. Die DDs müssen wieder auf die Aggro achten.


----------



## Varagon (16. August 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Sie drehen doch was am Aggroaufbau, gabs doch einige Blueposts zu. Die DDs müssen wieder auf die Aggro achten.



Na dass kann ja heiter werden... da freu ich mich schon jetzt drauf, weil ja keiner der DDs Omen drauf hat Und am ende ist es eh die Schuld der Tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube ich spiele mit dem Addon meinen Hexer weiter *g


----------



## DaScAn (16. August 2010)

Der Aggroaufbau bei Tanks wurde Drastisch reduziert UND bei den DDs wurden alle Aggroverringernden Fähigkeiten entfernt.

Nur mal zur Info.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. August 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Na dass kann ja heiter werden... da freu ich mich schon jetzt drauf, weil ja keiner der DDs Omen drauf hat Und am ende ist es eh die Schuld der Tanks
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wofür brauch man omen? ne Aggro anzeige gibt es doch schon lange im Client und die DDs werden es schnell lernen, wobei ich hoffe das auch die Heiler wieder Aggro ziehen können ich fand das bei Bloodboil in BT immer wieder lustig wenn ich als Heiler oft zwischen dem ersten und zweiten Tank stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oronarc (16. August 2010)

ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn es tatsächlich so käme. Dass Instanzen kommen, in denen CC ähnlich wichtig wird, wie es z.b. in TDM während BC der Fall war. Allerdings bin ich da sehr skeptisch, ob Blizzard das riesengroßen Mimimi aushalten würde, weil die Mehrheit der Spieler solch CC einfach nicht, nicht mehr (oder vielleicht sogar nie) beherrscht (beherrschen wird).
Wenn ich nur mal an meine Klasse - Jäger - denke: klar , haben wir ein mit der Eisfalle ein super CC-Instrument. Aber sollte dies tatsächlich wieder wichtig werde, seh ich sie schon, die vielen Jäger, die ihre Falle verschießen und mit ihrem nächsten Schuss eben diese gerade gesetzte Falle wieder zerballern.
Trotzdem wäre es schön, weil einfach ein Faktor eingebaut wird, der eine Instanz je nach Gruppenkonstellation jeweils anders macht. Denn genauso war es z.B. in TDM. Da musste man sehr genau schauen, welche Klassen man in der Gruppe hatte und musste das Zusammenspiel darauf abstellen. 
Na, ich will einfach mal an meiner Hoffnung festhalten.


----------



## Derulu (16. August 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Der Aggroaufbau bei Tanks wurde Drastisch reduziert UND bei den DDs wurden alle Aggroverringernden Fähigkeiten entfernt.
> 
> Nur mal zur Info.



So ganz stimmt das nicht...der "automatisch" erhöhte Aggoraufbau der Tanks (mancher Fähigkeiten) wurde drastisch reduziert, dafür machen die Tanks jetzt aber mehr Dmg als bisher(im Vergleich zu den DDs), was ihren Aggoaufbau wieder etwas anhebt (halt nicht auf das Niveau von heute)


----------



## Varagon (16. August 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Wofür brauch man omen? ne Aggro anzeige gibt es doch schon lange im Client...



Was ich für Addons benutze lässt du bitte meine Sorge sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab und an muss ich als Holypala ran und ich steh nicht drauf ständig zu rezzen, obwohl das ja unterm Strich weniger Mana kostet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kotnik (16. August 2010)

joah, früher war so was wie heilaggro noch relevant..oO
Heutzutage kann man doch losheilen ohne Reue, man kommt eh nie in Gefahr, aggro zu ziehen. Ich finds interessanter, wenn man entscheiden muss: "wart ich und zieh gar keine aggro oder heil ich gleich weil ich angst um den tank hab?"

Ich finds nicht schlecht, dass die Tanks nicht mehr dermaßen perverse Aggro aufbauen..Früher gehörte es zu den Aufgaben eines DDs dazu, mal auf die Aggro zu kucken und nicht gleich den Tank zu flamen. Im Gegenteil, da wurden gern mal die DDs angeschnauzt, wenn sie in der Aggroliste bei Gruul den 2. Tank abgelöst haben und ins gras gebissen haben. Man wird ja wohl mal 5 sec antanken lassen können und ab und an die finger von der tastatur nehmen können, wenn man merkt, dass man einfach zu viel aggro aufbaut. is das soooo schlimm liebe dds? ODer spielen endgültig nur noch hyperaktive Kinder WoW?


----------



## Dragó82 (16. August 2010)

Wird nicht nur Am Aggro aufbau generft sondern auch MD und Schurkenhandel werden generft sie leihen dem Tank nur noch 30 Sekunden aggro danach ist die auch wieder weg .

Zu den Items Blizzard will in Heros Keine Epics droppen lassen da soll es stad dessen ein neues Dungeon set geben. Am anfang wird es nur sehr teure Crafting epics geben und welche für Ruf, der Rest dropt in den ersten 3 Raids.

Blizzard entwickelt außerdem jetzt schon das Endcontend Gear von Deathwing damit die Item Spirale nicht wieder so explodiert wie in LK. In einem Interwie sagten sie kürzlich das ursprünglich geplant war das Arthas 239 Gear droppen sollte. Zum Vergleich sein best möglichstes Gear was er nun dropt ist 284. Wen man nun bedenkt das die Epics bei 200 anfangen dann ist 84 mehr als doppelt so hoch wie 39.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. August 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Was ich für Addons benutze lässt du bitte meine Sorge sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Natürlich kannst du benutzen was du möchtest, nur hast du es so formuliert das alle DDs ohne Omen das nicht hinbekommen und das stimmt halt so nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lornorr (16. August 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Schonmal ein Video aus den neuen Instanzen angeschaut? Da werden T10 Equipte Leute in der Einstiegsinstanz (was jetzt Burg Utgarde wäre) grandenlos umgeholz, weil sie kein CC benutzen.
> 
> Informieren, denken, posten. In der Reihenfolge und nicht anders.



Das is ja goil :-)


----------



## Mykeeper (16. August 2010)

Also im Steinernden Kern ist CC recht wichtig, ohne soll die Instanz eine Qual sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (16. August 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren was du für eine Klasse spielst.



Es geht mir nicht darum mir Vorteile für meine Klasse erposten zu wollen sondern darum, dass WoW fordernder werden soll und zwar für alle Klassen. Jeder soll wieder um seine Aufgaben wissen, sei es CC, dispellen, besser positionieren, aggro einschätzen oder sonstwas. Und jeder Fehler soll mit schweren Wunden bestraft werden, damit es einen nachhaltigen Lerneffekt hat.

Bomben kann auch ein Schimpanse...

Zudem hoffe ich, dass es genug Shàdòwdèàths und Dèàthàrthàs zum heulen bringt.


----------



## Kotnik (16. August 2010)

Ein neues Dungeonset wär geil. Auch dass die Itemspirale vielleicht nicht ganz so pervers wird wie in WotLK wäre nur wünschenwert. Der Abstand zwischen den T7 und den T10.5 Teilen fühlt sich an wie der UNterschied zwischen lvl 70 und 80. Das sind andere WElten..oO

Wenn echt nur über Ruf und Berufe erste Epics zu bekommen sind, werden die ersten Raids wenigstens wieder lohnenswert. In WotLK rannte man Naxx10 und hat kaum noch was gebraucht, weil man eh schon gestopft war mit items. vlt noch T7 hier oder ein trinket da aber viel war nicht mehr zu tun. In BC wars zudem ja so, dass die Hero-EPics 5 itemlvl unter den KAraepics lagen. Das heißt, KAra war immer ne verbesserung. Ich bin mal gespannt auf die Lootpolitik in Cata


----------



## Varagon (16. August 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Natürlich kannst du benutzen was du möchtest, nur hast du es so formuliert das alle DDs ohne Omen das nicht hinbekommen und das stimmt halt so nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Haarspalterei! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sacrilege (16. August 2010)

Aus rein logischer Sicht, ist es sinnfrei wenn Blizz das Spiel schwerer macht, also CC wichtig wird, Aggro Probleme, usw. 98% der Spieler sind Casuals und die sind damit überfordert. Die anderen 2% denen ist es wayne, die können eben spielen.

Aber, Blizz orientiert sich an den 98% weil die bringen das Geld. Was jetzt auf den Beta Servern abgeht ist nicht repräsentativ. Sobald das Addon rauskommt und die Spieler jammern werden sie es nerfen, das ist so sicher wie das Amen im Gebet.

Blizz ist das sch...egal ob wir das Spiel gut finden oder nicht, die wollen nur eines: Geld verdienen. Das können sie nur mit den 98% Casuals und wie schon gesagt, die kann und darf man nicht überfordern. Da sind genug Leute drunter die meinen: ich kann in der Woche nur 1-2 Stunden spielen, aber ich will auch den LK legen. Tja, mit solchen Leuten kannst nur mehr Inis machen wo man in 15-20min brainafk durch ist... besser gleich beim Eingang die Lootkiste hinstellen. Die Wotlk Generation kann man leider so wie sie ist komplett in die Tonne treten. Das Spiel um 180° drehen und in Richtung Classic/BC bringen wird nicht gehen, da verliert Blizz zuviele Kunden und damit Geld.

Wer Anspruch sucht ist bei WoW leider fehl am Platz, sogar die ICC Hardmodes sind mit 30% Buff lächerlich geworden (ausgenommen der LK und das auch nur im 25er).


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. August 2010)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Aus rein logischer Sicht, ist es sinnfrei wenn Blizz das Spiel schwerer macht, also CC wichtig wird, Aggro Probleme, usw. 98% der Spieler sind Casuals und die sind damit überfordert. Die anderen 2% denen ist es wayne, die können eben spielen.



Und wieder einer, der absolut nicht blickt, dass die Formulierung "Casual" nur für die in das Spiel investierte Zeit steht und nicht dafür, ob man spielen kann oder nicht. Aber lustig, dass DU dich zu den besseren 2% zählst, aber nicht mal diesen Unterschied kennst.


----------



## Cotangens (16. August 2010)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Aus rein logischer Sicht, ist es sinnfrei wenn Blizz das Spiel schwerer macht, also CC wichtig wird, Aggro Probleme, usw. 98% der Spieler sind Casuals und die sind damit überfordert. Die anderen 2% denen ist es wayne, die können eben spielen.



Da muss ich dir wiedersprechen. Ich bin ein Casual-Spieler (wenig Zeit, und es geht mir am Allerwertesten vorbei ob ich den Lichking sehe) und bin sicher nicht damit überfordert.

Mag jetzt etwas überzogen klingen, aber ich habe es in Classic hart erlernt:

-wie ich mit meinem (damals) Druiden zu heilen haben damit ich keine Aggro bekomme
-wieviel ich mit meinem Mage Schaden machen kann ohne das mich der Boss böse anschaut
-wie und wann ich Sheepen muss (Sheep-Pulls waren damals sehr verbreitet)

Das hat mit Casual absolut nichts, nada, niente, nothing, nista zu tun! Das hat nur damit was zu tun ob ich meinen Char spielen will und alles aus ihm raus kitzle, oder ob ich "dem ober-roxxor-dmg-diller weissu!" sein will.

Omen gab es damals nicht. Und im Client war es auch nicht implementiert. Also hies es: lerne deine Klasse oder werde nie wieder mitgenommen in Inis/Raids.


----------



## Sacrilege (16. August 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und wieder einer, der absolut nicht blickt, dass die Formulierung "Casual" nur für die in das Spiel investierte Zeit steht und nicht dafür, ob man spielen kann oder nicht. Aber lustig, dass DU dich zu den besseren 2% zählst, aber nicht mal diesen Unterschied kennst.



Kannst du eigentlich auch was anderes als Haarspalterei betreiben? *kopfschüttel*

Casual bezieht sich auf die Online Zeit, aber der überwiegende Teil der Casuals kann auch nicht spielen, also ist es praktisch dasselbe. Klar gibt es Casuals die was drauf haben, aber das ist leider eine Rarität.


----------



## Grushdak (16. August 2010)

Moin,

also ich begrüße es nur, wenn CC wieder gewichtiger im Spiel wird.
Dann teilt sich endlich wieder mal die Spreu vom Weizen -
und so mancher Möchtegerne übedenkt evtl. nochmal seine Spielweise.

WoW ist imo nunmal immer noch ein Multiplayergame - kein Singleplayergame!

*Edit*: 

*Sacrilege*
Dann lies mal bitte, was Du schreibst (scheinst gar nicht mitzubekommen, was Du schreibst^^) und wundere Dich nicht, 
daß Andere ne andere - eher vernünftigere - Meinung haben wie Du!

greetz


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. August 2010)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Casual bezieht sich auf die Online Zeit, aber der überwiegende Teil der Casuals kann auch nicht spielen, also ist es praktisch dasselbe. Klar gibt es Casuals die was drauf haben, aber das ist leider eine Rarität.



Das stimmt so nicht... der überwiegende Teil der Casuals kann spielen nur haben sie in Raidinstanzen oft weniger Erfahrung, dafür verlernen die Pros die einfachsten Spielmechaniken wenn sie in 5ern unterwegs sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (16. August 2010)

Calthras2 schrieb:


> An alle CC Hasser:
> Wenn ihr so auf CC verzichten wollt. Gut! Dann lasst es! Geht in die neuen Inis und verreckt jämmerlich und jetzt heult euer Kissen voll.
> CC wird von Blizzard wieder wichtiger und damit BASTA! Hat Blizzard ausdrücklich erwähnt!
> 
> Noch eine Frage: Habt ihr jemals zu Classic und BC Zeiten gespielt??



Glaube nicht, einige wissen doch nicht mal wo der Instanzen Eingang ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kannst du die vorstellen wie oft die Wotlk "WASD" Bobs im Schattenlabby oder TDM gewipt wären mit.....Puuuuuul Bomben.
TDM Hero bei der Mob Gruppe Maid,Schurke und dem Krieger etc. das ganze ohne CC, war immer sehr nice.


----------



## Kotnik (16. August 2010)

Ich versteh zwar nicht ganz was die Steuerung über WASD damit zu tun hat, aber gut..*g*

Ich muss einfach auch sagen, dass leider viele der sogenannten Casual-Spieler leider auch geistig eher casual sind. Also nicht jene, die einfach durch Beruf und Familie nur begrenzte Zeit haben. Nein, solche, die sich nur marginal mit dem SPiel beschäftigen, aber auf HM-Raider zeigen und schreien: "Mama, das will ich auch!!" Also Leute, die das Verhältnis von Aufwand und Ergebnis nicht mehr im BLick haben.

Wenn ich pro Woche nur ein paar Stunden Zeit habe, micha ber mit meiner Klasse beschäftige, bin ich ein wertvolles Raidmitglied, werde aber nie bis zum 25er HM-LK kommen. Was mir dann bewusst sein sollte. Es gibt aber Leute, die nur wenig spielen, alles wollen und sich weigern, sich mit der WElt oder ihrem Char auseinanderzusetzen.

Die Definition von Casuals würde ich nicht an der reinen Spielzeit festmachen, sondern von der BEreitschaft, sich mit dem Spiel zu besschäftigen. Es gibt auch Leute, die 24/7 spielen und leider absolut keine Ahnung haben und sozusagen auf Casual-Niveau stehenbleiben. Und genau die sind dasProblem. weil die ständig da sind und einem ständig auf die Nüsse gehen.

Wenn jemand nur 1-2 Abende die WOche online kommt, dann aber weiß was er tut, is mir das um WElten lieber als der ganze Rest, der ständig da ist und immer unfähig bleibt. 

Ich meine mit Causal also all jene, die sich weigern, sich mal zu konzentrieren, sich ins Spiel zu vertiefen, sondern immer nur mit einem halben Auge aufs Spiel kucken und keine GEduld haben. Ein Wipe im Raid und weg sind sie. 

WIe gesagt, ich bin langsam der MEinung, dass nur noch hyperaktive ADHS-Kinder dieses SPiel Spielen...


----------



## shade69 (16. August 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Weil hier weiter oben mal die Frage aufkam, was denn so viel interessanter ist, mit CC zu arbeiten...
> 
> Es ist ja nicht nur der CC, es ist ja auch der FOkus-Damage, der früher vonnöten war. Ich sag nur Sethekhallen..Totems und ihre Verursacher umholzen, sonst zerlegt ständig ein spieler die gruppe. So etwas kann man WotLK-Spielern kaum mehr vermitteln. Und das ist keine Übertreibung. Wenn man Zeichen setzt und was sagt, dann wird das einfach ignoriert, ob aus dummheit oder borniertheit, keine ahnung.
> Ich finde das SPielen mit CC und dergleichen interessanter, weil sowohl tank als auch DDs auf mehr achten müssen und nicht nur reiner DÄMITSCH zählt, sondern intelligentes, vorausschauendes und reaktives Spielen. NAchsheepen, nachbannen, blenden, unterbrechen, stunnen, all das sind dinge, die Spaß machen, weil sie alle in der Gruppe fordern und nicht jeder nur stumpf seine rota runterfährt, bzw auf den einen bombknopf drückt.
> ...



/signed


----------



## VILOGITY (16. August 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ich versteh zwar nicht ganz was die Steuerung über WASD damit zu tun hat, aber gut..*g*
> 
> Ich muss einfach auch sagen, dass leider viele der sogenannten Casual-Spieler leider auch geistig eher casual sind. Also nicht jene, die einfach durch Beruf und Familie nur begrenzte Zeit haben. Nein, solche, die sich nur marginal mit dem SPiel beschäftigen, aber auf HM-Raider zeigen und schreien: "Mama, das will ich auch!!" Also Leute, die das Verhältnis von Aufwand und Ergebnis nicht mehr im BLick haben.
> 
> ...



Und da bist du nicht alleine.....

Zum W A S D.....das ist gerade mal das was einige noch so hinbekommen.

Zum Casual kann ich dir nur sagen, man muss keine 40 Std. Raider die Woche sein um LK und 10er HM's zu schaffen.
In unserem einem 10er sind nur Leute die eigentlich sogenannte "Casuals" sind, 1 max 2 Chars und nicht die Zeit 4x die Woche a 4-5 Std. zu Raiden.
Trotz allem haben sie sich vom Skill her verbessert und LK mit 15% Buff gelegt, wäre auch mit 10% gegangen aber da kamen wir 1 Tag zu spät da wir immer Donnerstags und Montags Raiden in
dieser Gruppe wo ich mit meinen Twink dabei bin.

Vorher haben die meisten gerade mal 5er INI's gemacht und warn auch mal 10er NAX, aber das wars auch, keiner dachte das in nur 2 Abenden mit max 3 Stunden ICC Clear überhaupt 
möglich wäre und schon gar nicht HM.
Aber da sich die Leute mit der Klasser die sie spielen und dem Content auseinander gesetzt haben und sie sich trotz 30 Sindra HM Wipes nicht mit dem Bild ihres Chars an die Brust
gedrückt aus dem Fenster geworfen haben sondern einfach probieren sich zu verbessern geht auch was im Hardmode.

Klar ist es einfach wenn die "Buääää ich bin zu doof für das Spiel" Jammerlappen im WoW Forum heulen gehen.
Mal so ne Frage, was machen die Leute eigentlich wenn sie sich nen Auto oder Fernseher kaufen und ne Funktion nicht verstehen ?
Im Forum verlangen das der die Dinger nur noch 1 Knopf bekommen weil sonst ihr Hirn nen Reset macht und sie Ziellos durch die Gegen laufen ?


----------



## Derulu (16. August 2010)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Kannst du eigentlich auch was anderes als Haarspalterei betreiben? *kopfschüttel*
> 
> Casual bezieht sich auf die Online Zeit, aber der überwiegende Teil der Casuals kann auch nicht spielen, also ist es praktisch dasselbe. Klar gibt es Casuals die was drauf haben, aber das ist leider eine Rarität.



Das will ich so aber nicht sitzen lassen. Es gibt auch genug "Pros" die nicht spielen können und sicher mehr als genug Casuals die spielen können. Jemanden der seine Klasse nicht spielen kann, nicht weiß was CC ist, bewegungseingeschränkt(im Spiel) und lernresistent sind, mit "Casual" zu betiteln ist einfach unrichtig. VOn solchen Leuten davon gibt es von den "Pros" auch genug (wobei ich Pro und Casual bescheidene Ausdrücke finde, denn jeder der mit dem Spiel sein Geld verdient ist eigentlich ein "Pro" jeder andere ein Amateur und Casual heißt nun mal "bei gelegenheit" und das macht jeder, denn Freizeit ist Gelegenheit, ich muss nicht hin wenn ich nicht will, aber kann...ach egal)


----------



## Nahemis (16. August 2010)

Wenn Cata kommt, was wird dann eigentlich aus dem alten Spiel-Content (Wotlk, BC, Classic)?
Werden die alten Instanzen noch besucht werden in der Levelphase oder werden die alten Instanzen aussterben (z.B Ulduar, Icc, Festung der Stürme)?

Wenn der bisherige Content bis lvl 80 mit allen Instanzen quasi nicht mehr Spielbar wird wegen Cata wäre das echt schade und man wäre ja dann gezwungen das Addon zu kaufen.


----------



## Elipses (16. August 2010)

Ich finde auch gut das cc wieder kommt , früher wurde den leuten cc ja auch gleich beigebracht , besstes beispiel ist kara , 2ter boss , da musste jeder cc´n der konnte , oder fds , wo die ersten grp dauergesheapt werden mussten ^^ da hat man zum noch gelernt wie man cc muss , alle die mit woltk angefangen haben werden da wohl ihre probleme haben^^


----------



## DeepFreeZe_oO (16. August 2010)

5 Mann im TS, ich als Tank, alle T10 equippte Chars. Gildenversuch in der Beta.
Heal war auch top (wie ich später merkte)
1. Trashgruppe im Steinkern: Wipe-> 2. Versuch: CC->Sheep aufgebrochen->Wipe

So, und du meinst es wird kein CC kommen? :S


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. August 2010)

DeepFreeZe_oO schrieb:


> 5 Mann im TS, ich als Tank, alle T10 equippte Chars. Gildenversuch in der Beta.



Vielleicht mal ordentliches Questgear Farmen *g*


----------



## HMC-Pretender (16. August 2010)

Ich denke CC wird wieder etwas häufiger zum Einsatz kommen als bei WotLK (häufiger als gar nicht, ist ja auch nicht schwer), aber keinesfalls so bedeutend werden wie in früheren Tagen. Da wird es sicherlich in jeder Instanz die ein oder andere Mobgruppe geben, wo man mal einen sheept, bis man das entsprechende Gear hat, um durchzurushen, aber das wars dann auch.

Dass man standardmäßig intelligent pullt, Ziele zuweist und dann auch knallhart wiped, wenn man das nicht hinbekommt, wird man der Lichking-Spielerschafft wohl nicht zumuten können.


----------



## Dragó82 (16. August 2010)

Ein Casual Spieler ist und bleibt ein Gelegenheitsspieler daran ändert sich nichts, was ihr meint sind Honks ,Trolle, Kiddys oder einfach kurz Idioten. 
Ein Casual kann ein guter oder schlechter Spieler sein, das er Casual ist hat damit aber nichts zu tun. Man unterscheidet Zwischen Casual dem Gelegenheitsspieler und Core dem Viel intensiv Spieler. Dabei kann ein Core genau so Movement Krüppel sein und seinen Char nicht spielen können, wie ein Casual ein richtig guter sein kann.


----------



## Derulu (16. August 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Wenn Cata kommt, was wird dann eigentlich aus dem alten Spiel-Content (Wotlk, BC, Classic)?
> Werden die alten Instanzen noch besucht werden in der Levelphase oder werden die alten Instanzen aussterben (z.B Ulduar, Icc, Festung der Stürme)?
> 
> Wenn der bisherige Content bis lvl 80 mit allen Instanzen quasi nicht mehr Spielbar wird wegen Cata wäre das echt schade und man wäre ja dann gezwungen das Addon zu kaufen.



Gegenfrage: besuchst du jetzt noch die alten Raidinstanzen (Kara, Gruul whatever) weil du musst? Oder nur noch weil es dir vielleicht Spaß macht?


----------



## Nanuuck (16. August 2010)

NoCNI_VamPiR schrieb:


> need ein mix aus classic und bc und wotlk in cata das wäre dan nicht zu easy nicht zu schwer und auch nicht casual.



Naja ich fände ein mix aus Bc und Classic super weil mit wotlk kann man ja mal gar nichts anfangen dass war für mich das schlechteste Addon .. 
Aber Meinungen und Geschmäcker sind verschieden


----------



## Fipsin (16. August 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Und bitte, sollen die ÄpixX-Schreier doch schreien - und letzten Endes das Spiel wieder denen überlassen, die es nicht wegen Pixeln spielen. Kann doch nur besser werden.



Ich Spiels aber um "ÄpixX" zu bekommen die an meinem Char gut ausehen...wegen den schönen
aussichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...den interessanten Bossfight's und der geilen Story 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gegen CC hab ich nichts aber ich habe ernsthaft Angst,
da ich als Tank DK eig. so kaum Zeit und skills hab und 
CC den andern überlassen muss.

Bestes beispiel:
Ich mit meinem Pala (4k GS) in HDR Normal, dabei war 
noch ein Hunter (6k GS). Ich hau meine Weihe in die 
Gruppe schauh mich um und seh den Zwergschützen
auf den Hunter einschießen, zur Info der mob hat 100%
Leben und steht recht weit von der gruppe weg, Also
leg ich den Mob in die Buße, es dauert keine 5Sekunden
bis der Hunter draufschiest der Gerade noch mit den
Mobs beschäftigt waren die auf 50% waren. Also was 
passiert. Mob aus Buße Healer Target ->Crit->Healer tot
->Wipe und dan Flamet der Hunter noch groß!?


----------



## Männchen (16. August 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Schonmal ein Video aus den neuen Instanzen angeschaut? Da werden T10 Equipte Leute in der Einstiegsinstanz (was jetzt Burg Utgarde wäre) grandenlos umgeholz, weil sie kein CC benutzen.
> 
> Informieren, denken, posten. In der Reihenfolge und nicht anders.



Das wurden Gruppen mit T5-T6 ohne Kenntnisse von Guides in Burg Utgarde aber auch. Von daher sehe ich da keinen wirklichen Anstieg der Schwierigkeit. Das Problem wird halt im Zeitverlauf von Cataclysm auftauchen. Die HC Versionen der Instanzen sind ja eigentlich für die Grund- bzw. Zusatzversorgung für die ersten Raids angedacht. Im Laufe von Cataclsym werden auch diese immer leichter, wenn erst T11, T12, T13 ... im Umlauf sind .... auch dann wird CC wieder sinnlos werden. 
Aktuell jammern viele über den mangelnden Schwierigkeitsgrad der HC Instanzen ... aber wie soll dieser denn bestehen, wenn die Leute fast alle T9+ Teile haben!?! 

Um einen dauerhaften Anspruch zu schaffen, müsste sich die Schwierigkeit an das Ausstattungsniveau der Gruppe anpassen. Jetzt würden sicher Leute aufschreien ... juhu, das wäre toll ... aber genau diese Leute würden dann diese Instanzen meiden, wenn sie öfter mal einen Wipe verkraften müssten ... es schafft teilweise Frustelemente und das ist ein Element, das es in einem "Spiel" nicht geben sollte.


----------



## Shadyo4 (16. August 2010)

viele leute die mit wotlk erst angefangen haben und jetzt vllt schon icc clear haben werden sich ganzs chön umstellen müssen wenn der cc wieder in den raids eingeführt wird... ich freu mich jedenfalls schon drauf... das bomben bei trash war ja auch nur lächerlich...


----------



## Hamiros (16. August 2010)

The-Dragon schrieb:


> Das Problem momentan ist aber auch die Gewohnheit.
> 
> Zu Classic-Zeiten ging es nicht anders, weil man auch eben nicht viel besser ausgerüstet sein konnte.
> Momentan sind heroische Instanzen einfacher als die normalen im entsprechenden Levelbereich, weil die Leute meist doppelt so gut ausgerüstet, als das wofür die Heros gedacht sind. Auf 264er-Items aus ICC25 sind nämlich doppelt so viele Werte drauf, wie auf 200er Items. Da macht was Anderes als Gruppen zusammen pullen, AoE und durchrushen auch keinen Sinn. Und da das schon sehr lange so läuft, ist man das eben vollauf so gewöhnt.
> ...



ööhm ja wie der eine typ oben schon gepostet hast, ist das vorallem so weil die neun items halt viiel besser sind. ich errinere mich noch zu naxx zeiten, mein heiler war gut eq (nicht alzuviel raidcontent vorallem hc eq) und da war das healn noch anspruchsvoll, reggen, sowas kennt man heute nicht mehr. finde der typ oben (sry ^^ kb namen nachzuschaun) hat das sehr gut zusammengefasst.


----------



## Paradiso (16. August 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Schonmal ein Video aus den neuen Instanzen angeschaut? Da werden T10 Equipte Leute in der Einstiegsinstanz (was jetzt Burg Utgarde wäre) grandenlos umgeholz, weil sie kein CC benutzen.
> 
> Informieren, denken, posten. In der Reihenfolge und nicht anders.



JA, ICH habe mir Videos angeschaut und da seh ich so gut wie nix von CC. Vieleicht mal 1 Mob aber mehr auch nicht und die Leute kommen da trotzdem ohne Wipe durch. Irgendwelche Leute die höchstens PDK gehen, weil sie wegen Skill niemand mitnimmt, müssen da vieleicht CC einsetzen.


----------



## Foldred (16. August 2010)

Schon mal ein Video angeschaut? Mit CC ist jede Instanz schaffbar. Auch ohne Wipe. Was glaubst du denn? Glaubst du nicht, dass anfangs in WOTLK auch die Leute durch Burg Utgarde gewiped sind? Wenn man die Instanz erst ein paar mal gespielt hat UND cc sinnvoll einsetzt, dann werden die Instanzen locker schaffbar sein. Und wer eben kein cc benutzt, ist auf gut deutsch im Ar***


----------



## HMC-Pretender (16. August 2010)

Männchen schrieb:


> Das wurden Gruppen mit T5-T6 ohne Kenntnisse von Guides in Burg Utgarde aber auch. Von daher sehe ich da keinen wirklichen Anstieg der Schwierigkeit.



Das ist nicht wahr.
Das einzige mal, dass ich in den Levelinstanzen von WotLK gewiped bin, war in Ahn'Kahlet (oder wie die größere der beiden Spinneninstanzen heißt), weil da wirklich KEINER aus der Gruppe jemals drinnen gewesen war. Wie gesagt: ein wipe (In Zahlen: 1). 
In den anderen war meist einer dabei, der sich schon auskannte, Gear war natürlich gut, aber selten T6 (eher S3) und halt auch bis ~79 nicht verbessert. Die Instanzen waren bis auf den einen wipe alle überhaupt kein Problem.


----------



## Drachenlorg1 (16. August 2010)

also ich hoffe wirklich das es schwerer wird den mal erlich wen ich als pala tank fast jede hero solo oder zu zweit machen kann stimmt was nicht.


----------



## xerkxes (16. August 2010)

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad der 5er müsste wie in den Khitaiinstanzen in Age of Conan sein.


----------



## Anglus (16. August 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> Erfahrung mein Junge,Erfahrung, denk mal an die ganzen Innis nerfs....
> 
> und ja, wenn die Äpixx schreier,schreien, wird Blizzard was machen,die größte Teil will halt rushen looten posen.So ist das,



Ja aber Blizz hat schon durchblicken lassen das sie nicht mehr auf die ganzen leute hören die immer am rumheulen sind weil es ja zu schwer ist.
Und leisten können sie es sich alle mal denn die leute heulen zwar rum aber am ende spielen sie trotzdem weiter von daher....
Keine Sorge,mit Cata wird cc in ausreichendem Maße genutzt werden müssen und das ist gut so.Muss ja nicht sein wie zu BC aber so wie es jetzt in Cata ist ist es sehr gut.
Und wegen nervs,es wurde explizit gesagt das die inis vom schwierigkeitsgrad so bleiben wie sie sind denn das wollen die Entwickler und vor allem die Spieler,anspruchsvolle 5 Mann Inis und die bekommen wir auch.


----------



## Anglus (16. August 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Mhm, scheinst wirklich viel Erfahrung zu haben... Das sie angekündigt haben, dass sie im Laufe der Zeit die Inis einfacher machen wollen, ist Fakt. Haben sie selbst bekannt gegeben. Andererseits muss ich auch sagen: Wenn die Inis immer auf demselben Schwierigkeitsgrad bleiben, ists auch doof. Irgendwann hat man sie gesehen.
> 
> Und bitte - wenn du eine Diskussion weiterführen willst, schreib anständig. Ist ehrlich gesagt schlimmer als die Vereinfachung in WoW.



Da hast du was falsch verstanden,die inis werden nicht einfacher gemacht,das was die Entwickler meinten war das mit steigendem Gear die alten inis automatisch einfacher werden aber so ist es immer und da sollte man sich mittlerweile dran gewöhnt haben.Blizz kann ja nicht jedesmal wenn nen neues Raidtier rauskommt und es bessere Ausrüstung gibt die alten 5 Mann inis schwerer machen nur damit es ein bischen Herausforderung bleibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## TheGui (16. August 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> Erfahrung mein Junge,Erfahrung, denk mal an die ganzen Innis nerfs....


stimmt. deswegen leaven auch 80% der Tanks die zu HdR gezwungen werden ^^


----------



## Anglus (16. August 2010)

NightCreat schrieb:


> und trotzdem bezahlst du noch 13€ im monat für etwas was keinen spaß macht? wenn ich sehe das blizzard was mit cata ändert steig ich wieder ins spiel ein aber wenn das wieder so ein lahmes addon wie wotlk wird wars das endgültig mit wow



Da haben wir ja wieder so einen der nur rumheulen kann.Also die Aussage das Wotlk,also das ganze Addon lahm ist ist schon ziemlich unverschämt.Klar ich find es genauso schlimm das durch heros nur noch durchgerushed wird aber das das ganze Addon schlecht ist...no Way.


----------



## RedShirt (16. August 2010)

Drachenlorg1 schrieb:


> also ich hoffe wirklich das es schwerer wird den mal erlich wen ich als pala tank fast jede hero solo oder zu zweit machen kann stimmt was nicht.



Richtig: Dein Gear stimmt nicht.

Oder gehst Du mit 187-200 blau rein? =) das will ich mal sehen... dafür zieh ich mir dann sogar n 80er Char zu Dir rüber. Oder einen Schurken im Stealth, ist evtl für mein Gear gesünder.


----------



## Anglus (16. August 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Noch vergessen, sollte wieder Verstärkt CC eingesetzt werden sollen, wird das sowieso bald wieder genervt, kennt man doch. Da dann wohl auch viele Spieler aufhören werden, weil sie es nicht schnallen. Das bedeutet dann weniger Umsatz für Blitzz, also wir alles wieder so vereinfacht. Nix mit "Casuals Ade"
> Ausserdem, wenn man als frisch blau/grüner in die jetzigen Inis ging und zwar die ganze Gruppe, war CC auch noch notwendig.
> Da jetzt alle überequipt sind braucht man nur drauf zu hauen.



Falsch,selbst frisch 80 mit Equip Grün / Blau brauchst du kein cc in den Heros von Wotlk.Das war ja das was viele von Anfang an so aufgeregt hat.


----------



## olOlOlo (16. August 2010)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Das ist nicht wahr.
> Das einzige mal, dass ich in den Levelinstanzen von WotLK gewiped bin, war in Ahn'Kahlet (oder wie die größere der beiden Spinneninstanzen heißt), weil da wirklich KEINER aus der Gruppe jemals drinnen gewesen war. Wie gesagt: ein wipe (In Zahlen: 1).
> In den anderen war meist einer dabei, der sich schon auskannte, Gear war natürlich gut, aber selten T6 (eher S3) und halt auch bis ~79 nicht verbessert. Die Instanzen waren bis auf den einen wipe alle überhaupt kein Problem.



lol progamer oder? ich sterb noch abundzu noch mit T10 im hero mode wenns die gruppe verpeilt, in worten Teeeeeeeee zeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehn


----------



## Shendria (16. August 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Und wegen nervs,es wurde explizit gesagt das die inis vom schwierigkeitsgrad so bleiben wie sie sind denn das wollen die Entwickler und vor allem die Spieler,anspruchsvolle 5 Mann Inis und die bekommen wir auch.



Was glaubst du wie lange die Inis anspruchsvoll sind?
Am Anfang von WotLk waren die Heros auch net so ohne. Klar, mit ner gut eingespielten Gruppe ohne Probleme auch ohne Caps (Critimmun, hit, expertise usw.) möglich, aber auch da waren teils die Inis schon ne kleine Herausforderung. Das sie es jetzt mit T9/T10 nicht mehr wirklich sind ist wohl kaum wunderlich. Zu BC waren der Großteil der Heros mit T5/T6 auch nur noch ne Lachnummer... ZH hero? Mit dem Equipstand doch lächerlich, Schlabby? Solange man wusste was man bei Mumuh anders machen musste auch kein Problem, Arka u. TdM waren noch ein wenig mehr Aufwand, schwer waren die aber auch net wirklich... vom Rest brauch man gar net erst reden, die waren mit T4 schon net mehr wirklich schwer...
Okay, HdZ1 war noch so ne Ini die ich nicht unbedingt mochte weils recht CC-aufwändig war....

=> Sie wollen net mehr soviel CC wie noch zu BC, aber anspruchsvoller..... naja, wenn zu BC die Inis schon nur wegen CC relativ anspruchsvoll waren, dann weißte ja wie es aussieht wennst mal im Endgame bist... Die, die so rumjammern sind schätzungsweise zum Großteil einfach nur Leute die zu BC nix gerissen haben oder in WotLk gleich mit T9 eingestiegen sind...


----------



## Zodttd (16. August 2010)

Calthras2 schrieb:


> An alle CC Hasser:
> Wenn ihr so auf CC verzichten wollt. Gut! Dann lasst es! Geht in die neuen Inis und verreckt jämmerlich und jetzt heult euer Kissen voll.
> CC wird von Blizzard wieder wichtiger und damit BASTA! Hat Blizzard ausdrücklich erwähnt!
> 
> Noch eine Frage: Habt ihr jemals zu Classic und BC Zeiten gespielt??



Hast du jemals drüber nachgedacht die Crowd control-demokratische Partei Deutschland zu gründen?


----------



## Cotangens (16. August 2010)

Paradiso schrieb:


> JA, ICH habe mir Videos angeschaut und da seh ich so gut wie nix von CC. Vieleicht mal 1 Mob aber mehr auch nicht und die Leute kommen da trotzdem ohne Wipe durch.* Irgendwelche Leute die höchstens PDK gehen, weil sie wegen Skill niemand mitnimmt*, müssen da vieleicht CC einsetzen.



Da verwechselt wieder einer Skill mit Equip.
Die meisten werden nicht mitgenommen weil den Raidleitern der (*würg*) GS nicht hoch genug ist und nicht weil sie keinen Skill haben.

Wenn du mir aber jetzt erklären kannst, logisch erklären kannst, warum jemand mit T10-Equip mehr Skill haben soll als jemand ohne, dann weiche ich von meiner Aussage ab.


----------



## Dexis (16. August 2010)

The-Dragon schrieb:


> Die einzig sinnvolle Lösung, gegen den Werteverfall von heroics, wäre einfach wenn sich die NPCs mit steigern würden und mehr noch sich die Gegner in einer Gruppe gegenseitig stärken würden, so dass die Mobs eben umso stärker sind, je mehr von ihnen aktiv sind. Das würde die Spieler einfach dazu zwingen, CC einzusetzen und taktisch und überlegt vorzugehen. Und sowas funktioniert auch für die breite Masse, man muss sie nur daran gewöhnen und mal ein wenig "Mimimi" ignorieren. Wie war das? Wenn man dem Kind immer nachgibt und ihm Alles gibt, was es will, dann wird daraus eben ein verwöhntes, verzogenes Balg.


Den Ansatz fände ich gar nicht so schlecht, dass die Gegner in den Instanzen "mitwachsen". So wie der Dungeonfinder ja bereits jetzt eine kleine Barriere bzgl. Equip vorgibt, so wäre ein stetig ansteigender Schwierigkeitsgrad derselben Instanz nur von Vorteil.
Und was CrowdControl im Allgemeinen angeht: je mehr, desto besser kann ich nur sagen! Es ist nunmal eine Mechanik im Spiel, die auf den Fähigkeiten der Spieler beruht. Somit wäre das endlich mal wieder ein sehr guter und (wichtiger) Noob-Filter. Ich sehe das so, weil das Verhältnis: 5er Instanz/Marken farmen <-> Schwierigkeitsgrad/Aufwand (im Sinne des Spielabenteuers) in WotLK einfach viel zu schlecht ist.
Wenn sie jetzt noch die Zugangsquests wieder einführen wäre das Glück perfekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (16. August 2010)

olOlOlo schrieb:


> lol progamer oder? ich sterb noch abundzu noch mit T10 im hero mode wenns die gruppe verpeilt, in worten Teeeeeeeee zeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehn



Cool T10 haste ja mindestens drei Wochen für spielen müssen.


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (16. August 2010)

ich hör schon die schreie und whines derer die es zuvor schwerer wollten "nerf plx :'( scheiß blizzard blah blah blah"


----------



## Locy92 (16. August 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> ..weil die leute dann ständig wipen und blizzard voll heulen das sie fix ihre epixx wollen.



ahja...


HDMagosh schrieb:


> WoW ist zum Diablo in 3 D mutiert udn wird so bleiben.



Wass denn nun?
Es ist so leicht wie Diablo, oder total schwer?

erst denken, dann posten


----------



## Anglus (16. August 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Bitte was? Die müssen den Aggroaufbau mit dem Addon noch nach oben skalieren...ist meiner Meinung nach auch <höher lvl+besseres Gear = mehr damage= mehr aggro)logisch denn wenn die den Aggroaufbau nerfen muss zb ein Mage erstmal 5min antanken lassen und das kann es dann auch nicht sein. Dürfte dann nämlich schwer werden die Aggro zu halten wenn der Mage mal so richtig reincrittet! Aber das ist nur meine Meinung dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Er hat schon recht mit Aggro aufbau nerven.IM MOment kannst mit egal welcher Tank klasse die dds sofort vollen dmg machen lassen und man verliert die Aggro nicht,das ist schon ein bischen zuviel des guten.EIn klein wenig den Aggro aufbau nerven sollte schon sein.


----------



## sharas1 (16. August 2010)

Naja, man darf ja auch net vergessen das dieses eine beta ist. Und so wie ich das bisher mitbekommen habe setzt blizz die maßstäbe in beta´s und auf dem ptr lieber zu hoch als zu niedrig an...denn runterschrauben ist einfacher als erhöhen...siehe icc...die 20% ausweichchancenverringerung haben sie auch nachträglich hinzugefügt um schadenspitzen zu vermeiden etc...

Und ich denke das es ein Problem mit dem Dungeonfinder geben wird wenn bestimmte klassen zwecks cc für ne ini gebraucht würden....


----------



## Lokibu (16. August 2010)

> Und ich denke das es ein Problem mit dem Dungeonfinder geben wird wenn bestimmte klassen zwecks cc für ne ini gebraucht würden....



Wo soll es da denn Probleme geben? Auch jetzt wird fast immer die Klasse ausgetauscht, die vorher drin war. Also ne Klassenerkennung hat das Tool. Und falls es noch nicht eingebaut sein sollte, dann ist das wohl ne Kleinigkeit. 

Der Dungeonfinder macht nur dann Probleme, wenn man ne Gruppe aus 3 DK DDs macht und dann rein geht. Aber dann hat das mit dem Dungeonfinder nichts zu tun sondern mit der Gruppe. bzw. derjenige der die Gruppe zusammengestellt hat.

Also der Dungeonfinder macht gar keine Probleme bezüglich CC.


----------



## Anglus (16. August 2010)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Aus rein logischer Sicht, ist es sinnfrei wenn Blizz das Spiel schwerer macht, also CC wichtig wird, Aggro Probleme, usw. 98% der Spieler sind Casuals und die sind damit überfordert. Die anderen 2% denen ist es wayne, die können eben spielen.
> 
> Aber, Blizz orientiert sich an den 98% weil die bringen das Geld. Was jetzt auf den Beta Servern abgeht ist nicht repräsentativ. Sobald das Addon rauskommt und die Spieler jammern werden sie es nerfen, das ist so sicher wie das Amen im Gebet.
> 
> ...



Falsch,auch wenn 98% wieder mal rumheulen werden sie nicht wieder nerven wie verrückt denn das haben sie schon gesagt das das früher ihr fehler immer sofort auf das gejammer einiger spieler zu reagieren.Also keine Sorge,so wie es jetzt in der Beat ist wird es wohl auch bleiben.UNd das leute aufhören weil es ihnen zu schwer ist ist Blödsinn.Die letzten 5 Jahre haben ganz klar gezeigt das wenn zb die leute rumheulen und blizz aber nix leichter macht die leute trotzdem weiter spielen,mit der Zeit gewöhnen sie sich auch wieder an cc usw.


----------



## Anglus (16. August 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Wenn Cata kommt, was wird dann eigentlich aus dem alten Spiel-Content (Wotlk, BC, Classic)?
> Werden die alten Instanzen noch besucht werden in der Levelphase oder werden die alten Instanzen aussterben (z.B Ulduar, Icc, Festung der Stürme)?
> 
> Wenn der bisherige Content bis lvl 80 mit allen Instanzen quasi nicht mehr Spielbar wird wegen Cata wäre das echt schade und man wäre ja dann gezwungen das Addon zu kaufen.



Klar kannst die alten inis noch besuchen die bleiben drin.


----------



## Anglus (16. August 2010)

Männchen schrieb:


> Das wurden Gruppen mit T5-T6 ohne Kenntnisse von Guides in Burg Utgarde aber auch. Von daher sehe ich da keinen wirklichen Anstieg der Schwierigkeit. Das Problem wird halt im Zeitverlauf von Cataclysm auftauchen. Die HC Versionen der Instanzen sind ja eigentlich für die Grund- bzw. Zusatzversorgung für die ersten Raids angedacht. Im Laufe von Cataclsym werden auch diese immer leichter, wenn erst T11, T12, T13 ... im Umlauf sind .... auch dann wird CC wieder sinnlos werden.
> Aktuell jammern viele über den mangelnden Schwierigkeitsgrad der HC Instanzen ... aber wie soll dieser denn bestehen, wenn die Leute fast alle T9+ Teile haben!?!
> 
> Um einen dauerhaften Anspruch zu schaffen, müsste sich die Schwierigkeit an das Ausstattungsniveau der Gruppe anpassen. Jetzt würden sicher Leute aufschreien ... juhu, das wäre toll ... aber genau diese Leute würden dann diese Instanzen meiden, wenn sie öfter mal einen Wipe verkraften müssten ... es schafft teilweise Frustelemente und das ist ein Element, das es in einem "Spiel" nicht geben sollte.



Falsch,selbst frisch 80 mit Grün/Blauem Equip brauchte man in den heros kein cc und konnte bomben was das zeug hält,genau das war es ja warum die meisten unzufrieden sind mit den Heros.


----------



## Derulu (16. August 2010)

öäüöäü schrieb:


> Wer will denn dann wieder von den 15-20min Runs zurück auf Minimum 45-60Min?



Ich zB....und ich handhabe das auch jetzt so, schön ein Tank zu sein und bestimmen zu können *lol*


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (16. August 2010)

Männchen schrieb:


> Das wurden Gruppen mit T5-T6 ohne Kenntnisse von Guides in Burg Utgarde aber auch.


Nicht dein Ernst oder?


----------



## Derulu (16. August 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst oder?



Ne, da hat er recht...wenn du Ingvar so gar nicht kennst...zerreisst es dich mit blauem oder grünem Gear (wenn alle das haben und auf Hero rumprobieren) sogar in Burg Utgard (wenn man die Ini kennt ist jetzt keine Schwierigkeit zu finden)


----------



## Anglus (16. August 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ne, da hat er recht...wenn du Ingvar so gar nicht kennst...zerreisst es dich mit blauem oder grünem Gear (wenn alle das haben und auf Hero rumprobieren) sogar in Burg Utgard (wenn man die Ini kennt ist jetzt keine Schwierigkeit zu finden)



Ne eben nicht,das ist doch das Problem von Wotlk weswegen sich die meisten aufregen.Man ist gerade 80,Grün/Blau Equipt und kann trotzdem die Heros ohne probleme machen,ohne cc,zusammenpullen und bomben und das wars.
Das hätte man mit 70 zu Bc Zeiten in den Heros mal versuchen sollen....garantiert wipe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Nexilein (16. August 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Er hat schon recht mit Aggro aufbau nerven.IM MOment kannst mit egal welcher Tank klasse die dds sofort vollen dmg machen lassen und man verliert die Aggro nicht,das ist schon ein bischen zuviel des guten.EIn klein wenig den Aggro aufbau nerven sollte schon sein.



Schwacher Aggroaufbau ist eine der Grundvorraussetzungen für 90% des Classic CCs gewesen. Da wurde nämlich in den 60er Instanzen fast nur deshalb CCt, weil der Tank nicht die Aggro aller Mobs halten konnte; oder Range Mobs liesen sich nicht zum zum Tank pullen. Und als erster ist so immer der Heiler draufgegangen.

Sowas kommt hoffentlich auch mit Cata nicht wieder, denn vor dem Pull Mobs markieren und dann das blaue Quadrat in die Eisfalle pullen oder den Stern sheepen ist einfach nur langweilig.
Wenn, dann sollte CC in Bosskämpfen zum Einsatz kommen, oder an anderen Stellen wo es spontan eingesetzt werden muss.


----------



## Gammelhai (16. August 2010)

Ist doch gut wenn CC wieder wichtiger wird trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen.Hab letztens in HDR Hero nen T10 Jäger aufgefordert doch mal eine Frostfalle zu legen damit der Gegnerische Hunter im Eis sitzt.Was antwortet mir dieser? "Für was soll das gut sein?" komischer Weise sind das immer grade die, die als erstes Flamen wenn die Gruppe wiped aber hätten ja mal den Schaden mittels CC`s drosseln können...

Was genauso schlimm ist wie Klassen die keine Ahnung von CC haben sind Klassen die unterbrechen können und es nicht tun, dass ich als Tank teilweise noch mit drauf achten muss wichtige Zauber zu kicken.

Hoffentlich kommt mit Cataclysm so eine Instanz wie TDM hero wo Hirnlose Gruppen an jeder Trashmobgruppe rumwipen bis sie ihr Hirn einschalten.


----------



## Darkblood-666 (16. August 2010)

Naaa auch als Spieler der schon zu beginn von Vanilla-WoW gespielt hat wird es mit Cata erstmal ne enorme Wiedereingewöhnungsphase geben.
Und ich sag euch, es war schon zu BC Zeiten manchmal echt der Horror! Versucht mal einem Krieger mit vielleicht 60 INT beizubringen dass man vor einem knuffigen Schaf nix zu befürchten hat. Da kannst du 5 Mobs rumlaufen haben die genüsslich den Heiler zerlegen das erste worauf der Krieger einschlägt ist das Große BÖSE Schaf!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenigstens darf ich es mal wieder in meine Leiste packen, auch ausserhalb vom PvP, da freu ich mich mich schon drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (16. August 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Ne eben nicht,das ist doch das Problem von Wotlk weswegen sich die meisten aufregen.Man ist gerade 80,Grün/Blau Equipt und kann trotzdem die Heros ohne probleme machen,ohne cc,zusammenpullen und bomben und das wars.
> Das hätte man mit 70 zu Bc Zeiten in den Heros mal versuchen sollen....garantiert wipe
> 
> 
> ...



Ich rede vom Boss, nicht den Trashmobs...OHNE Erfahrung mit dem Boss (bei allen 5e´n in der Hero), wird das nix


----------



## Anglus (16. August 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ich rede vom Boss, nicht den Trashmobs...OHNE Erfahrung mit dem Boss (bei allen 5e´n in der Hero), wird das nix



Ich meinte die komplette ini,inklusive Bosse.Auch die waren nicht wirklich schwer,selbst frisch 80.


----------



## Lokibu (16. August 2010)

> Ich rede vom Boss, nicht den Trashmobs...OHNE Erfahrung mit dem Boss (bei allen 5e´n in der Hero), wird das nix



Stimmt aber die Bosse hatten und haben wenig mit CC zu tun.


----------



## Derulu (16. August 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Ich meinte die komplette ini,inklusive Bosse.Auch die waren nicht wirklich schwer,selbst frisch 80.



Ah, du bist Profi und überlebst das dunkle Brüllen also (wenn dein Heiler nicht weiß, dass er genau da extrem überheilen muss) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Also ich war beim ersten Mal als Tank und critimmun instant down (ich war während der Lvl-Phase nicht drinnen)...naja vll. kann ich nicht so gut spielen wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , dass der Rest auch ohne CC easy ist, weiß jeder.


----------



## Lokibu (16. August 2010)

Was anderes... zu 90% wird ja nichtmal mehr gebufft in den Inis. Als wäre jeder Knopfdruck zuviel.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. August 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Was anderes... zu 90% wird ja nichtmal mehr gebufft in den Inis. Als wäre jeder Knopfdruck zuviel.



Ja wofür den auch?


----------



## HMC-Pretender (16. August 2010)

olOlOlo schrieb:


> lol progamer oder? ich sterb noch abundzu noch mit T10 im hero mode wenns die gruppe verpeilt, in worten Teeeeeeeee zeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehn



Hat nix mit Progamer zu tun, einfach damit, nicht total unfähig zu sein.
In Heros bin ich dann auch schon das ein oder andere mal gewipet. Frisch auf 80 waren einige schon anspruchsvoll, in dem Sinne, dass man konzentriert spielen muss. Burg Uthgarde gehört aber nicht dazu, das war meine erste (1h auf 80) und wir sind durch wie durch warme Butter. In HdZ hats dann anfangs tatsächlich mal CC gebraucht, weil der Tank noch nicht sehr gut equipt war und Loken hat mir beim ersten Besuch sogar richtig auf die Mütze gegeben (da bin ich aber nur als Ersatzheiler beim Endboss gerufen worden, weil mein Vorgänger abgesprungen ist). Mit anderen Worten: es war so, wie man sich normale Instanzen eigentlich vorstellt (nur, dass es eben heroic war).

Wenn man erstmal Naxx-aufwärts equipt ist, können in den Heros im Grunde 2 Spieler auf /folgen gehen und man kommt trotzdem noch durch.


----------



## Kersyl (16. August 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Ich glaub daran - warum? Weil mir WoW noch immer gefällt. An der Community selbst kann Blizzard nichts ändern, allerdings haben sie mal erwähnt, dass sie nicht mehr so oft auf jene hören wollen.
> 
> Und bitte, sollen die ÄpixX-Schreier doch schreien - und letzten Endes das Spiel wieder denen überlassen, die es nicht wegen Pixeln spielen. Kann doch nur besser werden.



Jep. Ich sehe cata mit zuversicht entgegen. Wird schon schief gehen und nach wotlk kanns nur besser werden ;/


----------



## iShock (16. August 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ah, du bist Profi und überlebst das dunkle Brüllen also (wenn dein Heiler nicht weiß, dass er genau da extrem überheilen muss)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Fähigkeit heißt Wankendes / Grässliches Brüllen und wenn der Heiler da "überheilen" soll wirds garantiert ein wipe da es ihn dann für 8 sek am heilen hindert^^ und auf Non Hero macht es max. 4k Schaden. 

Du meintest wahrscheinlich das Zerkrachen das macht auf Non Hero schonmal 70% aus... aber da muss man ja nur hintern boss laufen


BtT: Ich wünsch mir CC auch wieder zurück... früher musste man sich wenigstens noch ein wenig konzentrieren wenn man Tdm oder Zh ging... 

Klar waren die Wotlk Heros am Anfang auch nich grad easy, jedoch war Tdm auch noch für Leute herausfordernd(in dem Sinne das man nich komplett Brain-Afk gehen konnte) die mit T5 - T6 da reingingen. So kam es mir zumindest vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kotnik (16. August 2010)

Zum Thema Burg Utgarde direkt nach Release ein paar Worte:

Zwei Tage nach Release machten ein paar Freunde und ich einen Ausflug in die neuen Instanzen in Nordend. Wir waren alle auf ~T5 Niveau, hatten die 2 ersten Bosse in BT gesehen und die ersten beiden in MH. Equip also gut, aber nicht berauschend. 

Die Gruppe sah wie folgt aus: Ich: Kriegertank (71), Priesterheiler (70), Retripala (70), Jäger (70) und Schurke (70)

Der Retri war als einziger nicht so gut ausgerüstet, hatte eben erst umgeskillt.

So sind wir also losmarschiert, bzw wohl eher losgewalzt. Denn am Ende des Abends hatten wir Burg, Nexus, Azjol und Ahn'Kahet leer und kamen uns ein wenig verarscht vor. Soviel zum Thema "sich mit T5-T6 durch Burg wipen" Und wir hatten keine Ahnung von den INstanzen, hatten keine BEta-Erfahrung. Das schreibe ich nicht, weil ich mich so toll finde, sondern um diesem Argument entgegenzutreten.
Die WotLK-INis waren von Anfang an luschig (na gut, Ahnkahet war anfangs noch einigermaßen anspruchsvoll, bis die hälfte der Mobs entlassen wurde). Wenn jetzt Full T10 Gruppen in den neuen INstanzen ohne CC auf die Mütze bekommen, dann ist das für mich schon ein kleiner UNterschied, der hoffentlich auf die Liveserver kommt.
Kleine Anmerkung: Wir haben damals nicht mit CC gespielt, höchstens mit Zeichen und Fokus, weil man es halt so gewohnt war. (jaja, zeichen waren damals gefühlt noch mehr als nur Verzierung). Sonderlich Angst hatte ich nciht um mein Leben. 

Das nur mal zur Klarstellung. Ich hoffe, dass das Geweine während der Beta nicht zu groß ist, sondern das BLizz mitbekommt, dass sich viele Spieler freuen, dass es wieder etwas mehr braucht für eine INstanz als einen trainierten Schimpansen.


----------



## Hamburgperle (16. August 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> Erfahrung mein Junge, Erfahrung, denk mal an die ganzen Innis nerfs....
> 
> und ja, wenn die Äpixx schreier,schreien, wird Blizzard was machen,die größte Teil will halt rushen looten posen. So ist das.




... für jemanden der natürlich nicht schreit nach Loot, sondern der Herausforderung wegen spielt und natürlich auch seinen Königsmördertitel nicht in Dala spazieren fährt ... achtest Du doch recht stark auf die Farbe der Items ...

Was jetzt noch fehlt ist nen Post ala ... "was waren das noch für gute Zeiten in Classic, als man nur an den Schultern sehen konnte, daß dort in OG einer mit nem 60cm-Glied die Strasse lang ging und alle erfürchtig Platz machten ... *Träne wegwisch" 

Fakt ist: Blizz wird das Spiel so design, daß es der Masse von Korea bis Spanien Spass macht. Wäre doch auch reichlich dumm, ein Spiel zu entwerfen, was nur 5 % der Spieler Spass macht. Für die wirklich guten Gilden gibt es die hardmodes und die haben es auch heute noch in sich.

PS: Gestern in PdoK 25 Anub nicht geschafft, trotz nem Durchschnitts GS von 6 k ... so siehts mal aus. Es gibt selbst in so "alten" Schlachtzügen noch Möglichkeiten seine Grenzen auszuloten, dumm nur, daß man - wenn man es schafft - nicht gleich jeder in Dala sieht. ;-)


----------



## Gammelhai (16. August 2010)

Lassen wir uns überraschen hauptsache ich hör nicht gleich die ersten Tage:OMG ROFL LOL IMBA ROXXOR NIHILLUM AKA ENSIDA HAT DEATHWING DOWN LOL.Die verderben mir nämlich den Spaß weil sich alle von diesen First Kill Wettbewerben anstecken lassen und ein Spiel zu einem Marathonrennen verkommt.


----------



## Talin78 (16. August 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Weil hier weiter oben mal die Frage aufkam, was denn so viel interessanter ist, mit CC zu arbeiten...
> 
> Es ist ja nicht nur der CC, es ist ja auch der FOkus-Damage, der früher vonnöten war. Ich sag nur Sethekhallen..Totems und ihre Verursacher umholzen, sonst zerlegt ständig ein spieler die gruppe. So etwas kann man WotLK-Spielern kaum mehr vermitteln. Und das ist keine Übertreibung. Wenn man Zeichen setzt und was sagt, dann wird das einfach ignoriert, ob aus dummheit oder borniertheit, keine ahnung.
> Ich finde das SPielen mit CC und dergleichen interessanter, weil sowohl tank als auch DDs auf mehr achten müssen und nicht nur reiner DÄMITSCH zählt, sondern intelligentes, vorausschauendes und reaktives Spielen. NAchsheepen, nachbannen, blenden, unterbrechen, stunnen, all das sind dinge, die Spaß machen, weil sie alle in der Gruppe fordern und nicht jeder nur stumpf seine rota runterfährt, bzw auf den einen bombknopf drückt.
> ...




Kann ich komplett so unterschreiben. Auch wenn mein Mainchar Jäger ist. Aber das hast ja nur als Beispiel genommen. Weis gar nicht mehr, wie oft ich verwundert gefragt wurde, wie ich die Falle aus der ferne da plaziert hatte, weil die das noch nie gesehen hatten. Heute nützt es nun nix mehr, weil CC eh gleich wieder durch AoE gebrochen wird. Einige wipes bei den Mobgruppen vor der Höhle in Grube von Saron gesehen, die mit CC nicht zustandegekommen wären.


----------



## Kotnik (16. August 2010)

Entschuldige, aber über diese &/"(&§$(/$!§&!§-Hardmodes wird lediglich COntent simuliert. Ich finde das ziemlich billig, immer auf die Hardmodes zu zeigen und zu behaupten: Kuck, da ist doch der schwere COntent.

Es gibt nur noch die Alternativen "pisseinfach" oder "sehr anspruchsvoll".

Sprich ich gimpe vor mich hin oder ich schließ mich einer richtigen Raidgilde an, die mir persönlich auch schon wieder zu krass wäre. ICh mag faschistische Strukturen nicht, auch nicht in WoW..*g*
Und in vielen der Progilden gerät das nunmal zur Diktatur und purem Stress. 


Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es anderen Leuten geht, auch denen mit dem 25er-HM-Anspruch, aber findet ihr es nicht auch etwas ermüdend, den allergleichen boss noch einmal zu machen, nur dieses mal mit geschlossenen Augen und auf einem Bein hüpfend?
Das ist für mich kein neuer, fordernder COntent, sondern reine Verarsche. Anstattdessen sollte sich der Anstieg der Schwierigkeit ein wenig im Tier-GEfüge wiederfinden. Die mittelmäßig engagierten haben früher eben nur ZG oder Ony gesehen bzw später Kara, ZA und so...Ich weiß ich weiß, kein COntent für nur 5% der SPieler, aber hat das nicht bsi einschließlich BC wunderbar funktioniert? hatte BLizz nich schon damals zu den soooooooooo unfairen Zeiten über 10 Mio kunden?? Wo ist denn der Mehrwert? geraden mal 1-2 Mio neue Kunden und das auch nur aufgrund massiver Werbung, die meisten bleiben aber nicht mehr länegr dabei, es herrscht große Fluktuation. Dabei geblieben ist, wer zu Classic oder BC angefangen hat. WotLK-EInsteiger sind nicht unbedingt die Kunden, die 5 Jahre bleiben..^^


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. August 2010)

Hamburgperle schrieb:


> PS: Gestern in PdoK 25 Anub nicht geschafft, trotz nem Durchschnitts GS von 6 k ... so siehts mal aus. Es gibt selbst in so "alten" Schlachtzügen noch Möglichkeiten seine Grenzen auszuloten, dumm nur, daß man - wenn man es schafft - nicht gleich jeder in Dala sieht. ;-)



Im Zehner mit ner 6K GS Gruppe nicht am ersten Boss vorbeigekommen.... Was vor allem daran lag das die Leute nicht aufeinander eingespielt waren und noch nie PdOK von innen gesehen haben... aber nach 3 Wipes abhauen oO


----------



## Derulu (16. August 2010)

iShock schrieb:


> Die Fähigkeit heißt Wankendes / Grässliches Brüllen und wenn der Heiler da "überheilen" soll wirds garantiert ein wipe da es ihn dann für 8 sek am heilen hindert^^ und auf Non Hero macht es max. 4k Schaden.
> 
> Du meintest wahrscheinlich das Zerkrachen das macht auf Non Hero schonmal 70% aus... aber da muss man ja nur hintern boss laufen
> 
> ...



Hm..Tdm kam auch NACH dem T5-T6 content, das was klar, dass man da nicht overequipt ist...HdR war auch die ersten 1-2 Runs eine kleine Herausforderung mit T9 Gear (weil ma ja nicht wußte wie es geht)


----------



## Derulu (16. August 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber über diese &/"(&§$(/$!§&!§-Hardmodes wird lediglich COntent simuliert. Ich finde das ziemlich billig, immer auf die Hardmodes zu zeigen und zu behaupten: Kuck, da ist doch der schwere COntent.
> 
> Es gibt nur noch die Alternativen "pisseinfach" oder "sehr anspruchsvoll".
> 
> ...




Möp...gaaanz falsch...nur weil Wotlk in China noch immer nicht verkauft werden darf...da das aber bald passiert, werdens dann doch paar mehr werden


----------



## Kotnik (16. August 2010)

aha, und das beweist nun genau...was?


----------



## Dexis (16. August 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Das ist für mich kein neuer, fordernder COntent, sondern reine Verarsche. Anstattdessen sollte sich der Anstieg der Schwierigkeit ein wenig im Tier-GEfüge wiederfinden. Die mittelmäßig engagierten haben früher eben nur ZG oder Ony gesehen bzw später Kara, ZA und so...Ich weiß ich weiß, kein COntent für nur 5% der SPieler, aber hat das nicht bsi einschließlich BC wunderbar funktioniert? hatte BLizz nich schon damals zu den soooooooooo unfairen Zeiten über 10 Mio kunden??


Sehe ich auch so.
Wie war es denn zum Beispiel in BC? Wer eine vernünftige Truppe hatte, konnte bis BT/Hyjal (später SW für die letzten 5%) vordringen. Für alle anderen wurde der 30%-Buff _am Ende des Addons_ eingeführt, um denen den Content wenigstens zeigen zu können. Bei WotLK wollen alle Spieler alles sehen - und zwar sofort, schnell und einfach. Und Blizzard hat diesen Leuten den roten Teppich ausgerollt. Dadurch sind viele neue Spieler dazu gekommen, die vom eigentlichen herausfordernden Stil dieses Spiels nicht mitbekommen haben bzw. wollen.


----------



## Dexis (16. August 2010)

_Edit_

Sorry für Doppelpost


----------



## Mindphlux (16. August 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Bomben kann auch ein Schimpanse...
> 
> Zudem hoffe ich, dass es genug Shàdòwdèàths und Dèàthàrthàs zum heulen bringt.




Du hast aber die Todesknights und Deathritter inkl. all ihrer falschen Schreibweisen vergessen ;-)


Zum Thema!

Wenn Blizz den Schritt rückwärts macht, werden sie es durch Accountkündigungen heimgezahlt bekommen. Keine Epix im Übremaß, auf Höchststufe blaues Zeug tragen, CC wiederbelebt etc.
WoW hat jetzt schon, aufgrund der Spieler, eine Menge an Spielspaß eingebüßt. Highend-Equipte, die einem die Ausrüstungen in Random-Hero-Inis wegwürfeln...Spieler, die nur einen Boss machen und sich wortlos verpissen, unfreundliches Verhalten weit und breit, sinnloses Rausvoten von anderen Spielern... Heiler/Tanks, die Mittwochs eine ICC-ID anfangen und nach dem ersten Boss um 20:30Uhr verkünden, dass sie doch morgen zur Schule müssen und die Grp verlassen, mangelndes Klassen- und Spielverständnis usw. Ich könnte das stundenlang so fortführen.
WoW ist extrem runtergekommen...diese dämlichdummen Ingamenamen sind da auch schon sehr Aussagekräftig...


----------



## Kotnik (16. August 2010)

Jupp, seh ich auch so.
Der 30% Nerf gegen Ende war ok, das war ein Weg, allen in den letzten Monaten den Zugang zu gewähren. Wer bis dahin nicht das Glück hatte so weit zu kommen, durfte nun sein Glück probieren und viele kamen dann noch bis weit in den T6 Content.
Dagegen sag ich auhc nix, das is ok, gegen Ende eines Addons noch mal eine Welle an Raidern zu beglücken.

Aber von Anfang an wirklich allen sofort alles hinterherschmeißen und dabei 3/4 des Contents zu entwerten? T7-9 sind absolut wertlos und unnütz als Raid-Tiers. Ich hätte ncihts dagege gehabt, mich durch die Tiers durchzuraiden und jetzt gegen Ende des Addons ein paar Erleichterungen in ICC zu haben, um da dann wirklich auch mal zum LK zu kommen, auch wenn ich kein Progamer bin.


----------



## Kotnik (16. August 2010)

Naja, es gibt da so ein ekelhaftes Wort aus der Wirtschaft, das hier sogar mal angebracht und gut wäre: Gesund schrumpfen...


----------



## Puhudus (16. August 2010)

meine mal wo gelesen zu haben das die inis am anfang ganz knackig sein solln aber mit steigender ausrüstung cc nicht mehr so wichtig wird wie am anfang 

soll heißen am anfang cc ein muss, 2-3 patche später mit endgamezeug nicht mehr so wichtig

quelle weiß ich nimmer glaube aber sogar auf buffed gelesen zu haben


----------



## xerkxes (16. August 2010)

Schon heroische Instanzen sollten so sein wie zu Anfang BC.

Alles außer Platte ist kritisch ein onehit, mit immer besserer Rüstung twohit.

Zusätzlich Dinge die schon genannt wurden wie weniger AE-Aggroaufbau um bomben zu verhindern. Zusätzlich würde ich den Gegnern in den Mobgruppen noch häufig spezielle Fertigkeiten wie fear, MS, Gedankenkontrolle, AE-Zauber, Spalten, Zauberreflektion,..., einräumen. 

So gut wie jede Klasse hat mittlerweile brauchbaren CC sowie Anti-CC und viel viel mehr als es in Classic der Fall war wo CC noch essentiell war.


----------



## Kerbe (16. August 2010)

Endlich cc wieder wie geil ich habe zu 70iger zeiten cc geliebt da werden sich die dps junckis mal umsehen nix mehr full dmg und gearscore dreck fällt endlich weg juhu


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (16. August 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ne, da hat er recht...wenn du Ingvar so gar nicht kennst...zerreisst es dich mit blauem oder grünem Gear (wenn alle das haben und auf Hero rumprobieren) sogar in Burg Utgard (wenn man die Ini kennt ist jetzt keine Schwierigkeit zu finden)



Nich in Burg Utgarde. hdz timerun und occu ok aber Burg? Never (und ja ich zock schon seit bc und habe die Heros noch mit itemlvlø von unter 200 gemacht)


----------



## RedShirt (16. August 2010)

An die Jubler...

Kennt ihr den GS Wahn?

Große Teile der Community wollen Gear an einer Zahl messen. Siehe DPS.
Und ihr wollt jetzt behaupten, das ändere sich durch CC.

Ne, weil da heißt es "wie, Du kannst keine 4k DPS machen und CC? Nap" =) Das wird ein Fest werden.


----------



## xerkxes (16. August 2010)

Dieser große Teil der community kann sich ja weiterhin an dps oder gearscore orientieren. Der andere Teil orientiert sich danach ob der Boss liegt oder nicht (wie es auch sein sollte).


----------



## Druidna (16. August 2010)

Falls ich irgendwas sage was schon geschreiben wurde entschuldigt das bitte!!!
Das Problem ist ja das wie gesagt das Equip viel zu gut ist denn ein 264er Item hat doppelt so viel Werte wie ein 200er. Deshalb wäre mein Vorschlag es ähnlich Bc zu machen. Dort konnte man mit T4 also Kara Equip durch aus gut BT raiden. ( Für alle die Sagen es stimmt nicht es gab sogar ne Gilde die hats in komplett T3 Equip gepackt). Das heißt das der Attributsunterschied zwischen zwei Tieren (T8-T9 etc) niedriger wird. Ich erinnere mich noch daran das Arkan-Magier t5 bevorzugten wegen dem setbonus. Man muss jedoch darauf achten das das bessere Equip trotzdem lohnenswert ist, sonst kann man ja mit dem ersten Tier das ganze Addon durchspielen. Dann wäre da auch noch das Argument das es jetzt aber casuals gibt, die dann eventuell an garnichts herankommen. Dazu sag ich macht es wie ganz zu Beginn von Wotlk. Man konnte sich nur 2 der T-Teile holen und ein bisschen Anderes Equip. Jetzt kann ich mir jedes einzelne Item holen und ein Equip das zB für Pdk reicht ist wenn man genug Zeit investiert an einem Tag über Daily Heros erreichbar. Das einzige was man momentan nur sehr langsam bekommt und was trotzdem schlecht ist sind Waffen. Das heißt im Idealfall sähe es so aus das das T11 eventuell einen Attributsunterschied von 10%(ungefähr über die genaue Zahl kann man sich streiten) zum T12 aufweißt und man sich vielleicht Ringe + Rücken +2 T11 Teile und eventuell eins zwei item mehr über Marken kaufen kann, jedoch einzelne Items durchaus nur im raid erhätlich sind.

Wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten hoffe es war halbwegs verständlich.
M.f.G Druidna


----------



## Kotnik (16. August 2010)

Es ist ja nicht so, dass DPS oder GEsamtschaden früher gar nichts zählten. Enragetimer gabs genauso. Nur war es nicht das einzige. ICh hörte nie dümmliche Sätze wie "Unter 5k dps kein loot"..
Man wusste einfach, dass man nur manche Bosse angeben konnte, die Bosspuppen ähnelten. Jeder Kampf, in dem auch nur ein bisschen momvement ist, bedeutet weniger SChaden. 

Ein bisschen mehr Aufsicht in Sachen SChaden hätte in meiner früheren BC-Raidgilde nicht geschadet, da lags nie an den Tanks oder Heilern, die DDs waren einfach ein wenig gammelig. Da hätte man ruhig mehr drauf achten können. Es ist halt eine Sache des Augenmaßes. GUte DDs machen bei bestimmten BOssen recht wenig SChaden, weil sie auf andere Dinge achten. Eine EUle etwa bei der Lady im 25er oder 10er Hero wird viel Wirblen, wenn sie klug ist. Dadurch macht sie weniger DÄMITSCH, aber der Raid überlebt und die Gesamt-DPS steigen durch mehr überlebende DDs. Das Problem ist, dass die Überlegungen, warum ein Boss nicht liegt, einfach komplexer sind als "ey lol du boon, du machst keinen DÄMITSCH". Leider werden die Raidleiter proportional zur gesamtcommunity ebenso dümmer und eindimensionaler.

Dass ein Mindestmaß an SChaden bei allem Movement und CC dabei sein muss, ist klar. Man teile HP des Bosses durch Enragetimer und hat so die durchschnittliche Raid-DPS, die notwendig ist. Liegt man deutlich darunter, reicht der SChaden nicht und alle müssen noch an sich arbeiten. Punkt. Aber bei den meisten Bossen ist man eigentlich meilenweit von diesem enragetimer entfernt und man wiped dennoch. 


Das lustige ist ja: CC ist ja eigentlich seltens bei Bossen notwendig, sondern meist bei Trash und da ist mir meine dps mal herzlichst egal. 
Beim Boss achte ich nur darauf, wenn ich einigermaßen meine rota fahren kann (Saurfang, Fauldarm etc)

Bei Bossen wie bei der Lady, beim LUftschiff oder eben auch Sindra find ich das nebensächlich. Sindra hab ich auch schon mit gammelschaden liegen sehen, da muss halt jeder einfach länger konzentriert bleiben. Mehr schaden reduzeirt nur die Zeit, die man sich anstrengen muss...


Insofern, Schaden machen können trotz CC ist schon nett, man muss nur selber wissen, wann wo die Prioritäten zu setzen sind....


----------



## Semetor (16. August 2010)

Ich weiß gar nicht was ihr hier diskutiert. Blizzard hat angekündigt das CC wieder gebraucht werden soll und PUNKT! Die Frage ist dann eher ob man die CCs nach 5-6 Monaten Cataclysm überhaupt noch braucht, weil man dann eh wieder nur noch die Heros rennt um Marken zu farmen. In Raids denk ich das sie in den Hardmodes eine große Rolle spielen werden, in den "normalen" Raids aber eher nicht.


----------



## cazimir (16. August 2010)

So lange es noch solche Gearschübe geben wird, dass gegen Ende von Cata die DDs mehr HP haben als die Tanks zu Anfang in den Raidinis, wird auch CC wieder in Vergessenheit geraten.
Zum Anfang von WOTLK haben wir auch noch CC genutzt, weil wir es vom Raiden her kannten. Das hat sich aber schnell gelegt.

Das ist mein Glaube und so lange die Stärke der Gegner nicht mit der Rüstungsqualität der Spieler steigt, wird sich auch daran nichts ändern.
Alternativ lässt man die Qualität Rüstung mit der Zeit nicht mehr so stark anwachsen. Dann fällt aber einer menge Beschäftigung für die Spieler weg, weil sie nicht mehr so stark farmen müssen und folglich wird auch ein Teil der Kunden verschwinden.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (16. August 2010)

man das Addon ist noch nicht mal draussen und dann solche Spekulationen.

Ist euch schonmal in den Sinn gekommen das es die Devs angekotzt hat zu WotLK das wir durch die Inis gerannt sind o das man RndRaids ohne Ende machen kann.

Man sieht doch wohin die Entwicklung geht selbst in den Startgebieten werden die Gegner angepasst und bekommen spezielle Fähigkeiten.

Ich hoffe das es wieder schwieriger wird und das es auch 5er Inis gibt auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad wie Schattenlab, ZH, Arkatraz u TDM damit mal die Leute folgende Sachen lernen.

CC

Fokusdamage

Manaprobleme

Wipen 

Durchhaltevermögen 

Und nicht Tank --> AoE und weiter, 1mal Sterben/Wipen Leave Button o Ini passt nicht Leave


----------



## xerkxes (16. August 2010)

cazimir schrieb:


> So lange es noch solche Gearschübe geben wird, dass gegen Ende von Cata die DDs mehr HP haben als die Tanks zu Anfang in den Raidinis, wird auch CC wieder in Vergessenheit geraten.



Nicht wenn der Aggroaufbau der Tanks niedriger wäre und ein Stoffi onehit. Und auch nicht wenn die Gegner Spezialfähigkeiten haben. Beispielsweise lustiges Tankfroschen oder Gedankenkontrolle auf den DDler, der den Heiler ummäht.

Sowas wünsche ich mir.


----------



## Kotnik (16. August 2010)

oder miese flüche wie in Bsf...lowie instanz aber bei den Flüchen/Krankheiten etc in dieser ini oder in den Hügelhauer-Inis schlackern einem eigentlich die ohren, wenn man sich das für Heros mal vorstellt^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. August 2010)

So sehr ich als alter Classic Spieler CC liebe, dass das auch seine Nachteile hat ist euch schon klar oder ?
Vorallem für die Klassen die nicht oder nur scheisse CCn können.
Zu Classic zeiten haben die Gruppen den Mages den verzauberten Arsch geküsst, weil sie die CCler schlechthin waren.
(Je nach Innie auch mal den Priests)

Da hiess es nicht: "suchen DD mit Gearscore xy" sondern suchen Mage (Equip egal, sheepen und nachsheepen muss er können)

Ob man das unbedingt zurück will ist auch ne Frage?


----------



## Tori (16. August 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Ich weis ja nicht auf Welchem Planeten der TE zuhause ist aber wer selber in den genuss der Beta kommt, bzw Berichte aus Buffed, mmo-champ und weis der Geier ja sogar im offiziellen Cata Foren Liest (Voraussetung Hirn benutzen 450/450) weis das Blizzard die CC Fähigkeiten der Einzelnen Klassen wieder in den Vordergrund stellen möchte und dass ist acuch gut so.
> 
> Mit deinem lächerlichen Argument die Community würde wieder rumjammern es gäbe keine Epixxe mehr ist totaler schwachsinn es sei denn du Formulierst im Ami Forum einen Beitrag auf Englisch.
> 
> ...



Ich mag die Amis!!! Früher war mein Hunter der König des CC ich hatte selten den ersten platz im schaden. Aber es gab gruppen die mich speziell auf mein CC management hin einluden und das kann genau so befroedigend sein wie erster im penismeter... Ich würde mich freuen wiedermal zu wipen in einer hero das bin ich bereits 3wochen nach Wotlk release nicht mehr..


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ob man das unbedingt zurückwill ist auch en Frage?




Natürlich! Weil früher war doch alles besser!


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (16. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> So sher ich als alter Classic Spieler CC liebe, dass das auch seine Nachteile hat ist euch schon klar oder ?
> Vorallem für die Klassen die nicht oder nur scheisse CCn können.
> Zu Classic zeiten haben die Gruppen den Mages den verzauberten Arsch geküsst, weil sie die CCler schlechthin waren.
> (Je nach Innie auch mal den Priests)
> ...


Ich glaube kaum dass es so extrem mit cc wird um ehrlich zu sein. Hier und da mal ein Mob sheepen/kiten oder so.
Denn sonst könnten sie den Dungeonfinder gleich wieder rauspatchen.


----------



## Dwarim (16. August 2010)

Ich find Cataclysm sowieso... naja.
Warum wird die Welt für ALLE zerstört? Warum wird nicht die in WotLK vielfach eingesetzte Phasing-Technik benutzt?

Ich kenn mich zwar mit der Story von Warcraft (leider) nicht sonderlich gut aus, aber rein vom logischen her passt das doch nich zusammen.
Cataclysm spielt angeblich, WÄHREND noch gegen den Lich King gekämpft wird. Neueinsteiger haben aber von all dem noch garnichts mitbekommen.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte Azeroth erhalten bleiben und wenn man aus Nordend zurückkehrt (ca Stufe 80) durch Phasing die Welt verändert.


----------



## Derulu (16. August 2010)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Ich find Cataclysm sowieso... naja.
> Warum wird die Welt für ALLE zerstört? Warum wird nicht die in WotLK vielfach eingesetzte Phasing-Technik benutzt?
> 
> Ich kenn mich zwar mit der Story von Warcraft (leider) nicht sonderlich gut aus, aber rein vom logischen her passt das doch nich zusammen.
> ...



Und damit nur noch Mitspieler sehen kann, mit denen man in der selben Phase ist...na gute Nach. Und nein der Cataclysm passiert während während dem Kampf um den Frostthron 8also das Event), allesandere ist aber danach eigentlich.


----------



## xerkxes (16. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> So sher ich als alter Classic Spieler CC liebe, dass das auch seine Nachteile hat ist euch schon klar oder ?
> Vorallem für die Klassen die nicht oder nur scheisse CCn können.



Alles gute hat auch Nachteile aber sag mir nur eine einzige Klasse, die nichts beitragen könnte, zumal ja auch mehr Klassen CCs haben als noch zu Classic-Zeiten.



Derulu schrieb:


> Und damit nur noch Mitspieler sehen kann, mit denen man in der selben Phase ist...na gute Nacht



Ich bin auch ein Freund von Phasing in der oben genannten Art und Weise und wen stört es wirklich, wenn er als Lv85 die Lv1-60 nicht sehen kann?


----------



## Kotnik (16. August 2010)

Ebend, immer mehr Klassen bekommen gute CCs..und wenn gar keine dabei ist (4 DKs in der gruppe..*hust*), dann muss man eben mal kreativ werden^^ 
Das is meine Meinung. Dann muss eben mehr gestunnt, unterbrochen oder gar gekitet werden. Meine Güte, das ist docha uch mal der Spaß, an ner INstanz rumzuknobeln und nicht nach Guide und Schema F durchzurennen und ansonsten zu schreien "Buhaäääääää, MAmi, ich hab keinen CC, ich schaff das nciht!"

TdM war seinerzeit mit 3 Mages sehr geil, ohne gings auch, nur musste man eben dinge wie oben genanntes stunnen, unterbrechen etc verwenden, was eben mehr infight passierte. ODer auch mal racials einsetzen (taurenstomp etc) und zur Not einfach CDs zünden, Augen zu und durch..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (16. August 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Alles gute hat auch Nachteile aber sag mir nur eine einzige Klasse, die nichts beitragen könnte, zumal ja auch mehr Klassen CCs haben als noch zu Classic-Zeiten.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin auch ein Freund von Phasing in der oben genannten Art und Weise und wen stört es wirklich, wenn er als Lv85 die Lv1-60 nicht sehen kann?



Mich zB. und sicher auch viele andere, Gildenmeetings adé etc, mal abgesehen davon, dass Phasing in diesem Umfang das Spiel anfällig für Bugs etc. werden lässt (wie zB. in der Schlacht um UC, wenn man die Quest abbricht ist man in der Phasing Welt gefangen, wo UC nicht den Verlassenen gehört und wo in OG die Flüchtlinge rumstehn)


----------



## DarkØm3n (16. August 2010)

Calthras2 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage: Habt ihr jemals zu Classic und BC Zeiten gespielt??




Allerdings ja. Nagut erst seit Ende Classic. Aber ab einem Itemschnitt über T4 waren zu BC die Heroics so wie heute. Langweilig, zu einfach, zu schnell. Ausnahmen wie Zerschmetterte Hallen (brrrhhh....*alte Erinnerungen werden wach*) bestätigen die Regel.

Diese Aussage wird übrigens auch langsam langweilig^^


----------



## StrangeInside (16. August 2010)

also ich bin in der beta und ich muss sagen anfangs war es echt fordernd gewesen.. sobald eine grp zuviel gepullt wurde konntest schon in gedanken den weg zur ini ablaufen vom geistheiler aus.. da war cc ganz nützlich aber auch nur halbwegs, weil entweder wurde richtig gepullt oder du hast sowieso das zeitliche gesegnet..

am freitag gab es dann ein neuen beta build und auf einmal waren wir in den schwarzfelshöhlen unterwegs, tank druide hat vorm ersten boss ne grp gemacht aber verpeilt das der boss ankommt und in aggro range läuft.. ende vom lied war das er noch ne grp ruft und wir so gegen 1,5 grp also 6 oder 7 noch lebende adds und boss angetreten sind, die adds gefokust und derweil hat tank boss gehalten und siehe da auf einmal war es ein gefühl als hätte man nur gegen den boss gekämpft von der schwierigkeit her..

aber ist halt noch beta und wir waren alle t10+ und etwas quest gear-equipt, wie es ausgegangen wäre als frische 79er kA aber ich merkte seit dem patch nichts mehr von cc sei wichtig.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. August 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Alles gute hat auch Nachteile aber sag mir nur eine einzige Klasse, die nichts beitragen könnte.



KA bin nicht auf dem laufenden.

Shamis können froggen aber nicht nachfroggen
Was können DKs, Palas und Krieger an richtigem CC. Grad keine Idee.
Das Wurzeln des Druiden ist auch eher ne Notlösung oder wurd da was gepatcht ?
Hexxer und Priest können nur Elemente bzw. Untote CCn
(Das einschläfern der succu war immer bisschen riskannt wenn ich mich so erinnere)
Die Eisfalle des Hunters war sehr gut wenns funktioniert hat, dazu muste man das aber darufhaben.(Timing Plazierung etc)

Ich denke ma besten sind Schurken und Mages und mit Einschränkung Jäger und Schamis.

(Nicht flamen, ich kann mich auch irren!)


----------



## Sacrilege (16. August 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Entschuldige, aber über diese &/"(&§$(/$!§&!§-Hardmodes wird lediglich COntent simuliert. Ich finde das ziemlich billig, immer auf die Hardmodes zu zeigen und zu behaupten: Kuck, da ist doch der schwere COntent.
> 
> Es gibt nur noch die Alternativen "pisseinfach" oder "sehr anspruchsvoll".
> 
> ...



100% sign

Hardmodes sind eine Verarsche. Man killt Bosse die man eh schon zig mal gelegt hat und es gibt nichts neues mehr, man hat alles schon gesehen. Die Boss Mechaniken sind im Normal-/Hardmode dieselbe, vielleicht mal ne Fähigkeit mehr... huch wie aufregend -.-

Wenn es nach mir ginge, dann gäbe es keinen Normalmode, sondern der Normalmode wäre auf dem Schwierigkeitsgrad des Hardmodes, ohne dem sch... Buff. Dann gäbe es für viele Gilden jetzt noch was zu tun und man würde sich nicht seit März/April langweilen weil der Content clear ist.

Was die Classic/BC Spieler angeht, von denen wandern immer mehr ab, weil sie keinen Bock mehr haben auf einen Hello Kitty Verschnitt. Was zurückbleibt ist die heutige Wotlk Generation, also Movement Krüppel denen das Equip in den A... geblasen wird und die nur eine einzige Taste wiederholt drücken können, die wo Flächenschaden draufsteht.

Was Cata angeht, so glaube ich einfach nicht daß es wieder schwerer wird. Man kann einem Kind nicht einfach den Lolli wegnehmen den es zuvor bekommen hat, dann fängt es an zu weinen^^


----------



## Derulu (16. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> KA bin nicht auf dem laufenden.
> 
> Shamis können froggen aber nicht nachfroggen
> Was können DKs, Palas und Krieger an richtigem CC. Grad keine Idee.
> ...



Palas haben Weihe an Humanoiden, Krieger haben "kauern" (ka. wie der Skill heißt), Dks haben diese Eisketten ...


----------



## StrangeInside (16. August 2010)

palas haben jetz nen neuen cc spell und schamies können beta elementare bannen und auch nachbannen, beim rest kA was sich dahin geändert hat.


----------



## sharas1 (16. August 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Wo soll es da denn Probleme geben? Auch jetzt wird fast immer die Klasse ausgetauscht, die vorher drin war. Also ne Klassenerkennung hat das Tool. Und falls es noch nicht eingebaut sein sollte, dann ist das wohl ne Kleinigkeit.
> 
> Der Dungeonfinder macht nur dann Probleme, wenn man ne Gruppe aus 3 DK DDs macht und dann rein geht. Aber dann hat das mit dem Dungeonfinder nichts zu tun sondern mit der Gruppe. bzw. derjenige der die Gruppe zusammengestellt hat.
> 
> Also der Dungeonfinder macht gar keine Probleme bezüglich CC.



Hat es nicht, ich war letztens am frühen Abend mit 4 (!!) Paladinen in ner Inze... Ist mir auch schon öfters passiert das z.b. 3 Druiden mit waren etc...
Und ich kann es auch nicht ubedingt bestätigen das (wenn einer leaved) auch die selbe klasse wieder kommt.

Und Blizz wird es deshalb nicht machen weil dann die ein oder andere Klasse ausgegrenz werden könnte, weil du grad in Instanz XY z.b. ein Zusammenstellung YZ brauchst...
Und laut Aussage Blizzard soll JEDER(!!) egal was er spielt, egal was fürn skill er hat in das volle Spielerlebnis abtauchen können und den vollen Content genießen dürfen.

Da wird man sich dann prima auf seinem realm im SucheNachGruppeChannel bemühen müssen....

Also, Ich glaub da nicht dran...^^


----------



## Especial (16. August 2010)

Also zur Zeit kann doch jede Klasse in irgend einer Form CCen... Also ich für meinen Teil freue mich riesig das wieder ein wenig mehr Taktik ins Game kommt. Mal abgesehn vom Raidtrash in Wotlk den man sich genau so gut sparen könnte da auch der nur weggebombt wird und nur dazu dient den Raidern ne kurze Pinkelpause zu verschaffen ärgern mich HC Inis am meißten. Da pullen DDs eher als der Tank oder ziehen Aggro. Ich freu mich drauf wenn solche Vollidioten endlich mal wieder aufs Maul bekommen. Für mich war BC die beste Zeit in WoW. Sollte Cata eine Mischung aus Anspruch aus BC und Fertigkeiten aus Wotlk werden steht uns ein geiles Addon ins Haus. Ich hoffs jedenfalls denn nochmal werde ich nicht 1 1/2 Jahre mit warten das es besser wird verbringen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. August 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Palas haben Weihe an Humanoiden, Krieger haben "kauern" (ka. wie der Skill heißt), Dks haben diese Eisketten ...



Weihe nimmt die aus Kampf ? ich lerne nur dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (16. August 2010)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> 100% sign
> 
> Hardmodes sind eine Verarsche. Man killt Bosse die man eh schon zig mal gelegt hat und es gibt nichts neues mehr, man hat alles schon gesehen. Die Boss Mechaniken sind im Normal-/Hardmode dieselbe, vielleicht mal ne Fähigkeit mehr... huch wie aufregend -.-
> 
> ...



Bitte red doch nicht so einen Müll...meine ganze Gilde besteht zu 75% aus Classic/BC Spielern, viele die ihren Account eingefroren haben wollen mit Cata zumindest "ausprobieren"...also rede bitte nicht so einen Käse, es gibt immer Leute die aufhören, sei es aus Langeweile, Frust, geänderte RL Situatuion, andere Dinge. Das sind aber nicht zwangsläufig nur Classic/BC Spieler


----------



## Kotnik (16. August 2010)

Buße meinst du..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was nebenbei bemerkt ein geiler CC is...1minute dauert der an

Krieger können höchstens fearen, nich cool. Nur das Ziel kauert sich zusammen, alle gegner im umkreis rennen schreiend rum. Kein sauberer CC..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dks können halt unterbrechen und verlangsamen.

Jede Klasse kann etwas beitragen. Nicht jede kann komplett aus dem Kampf nehmen, aber insgesamt findet sich in einer 5er GRuppe immer irgendwas.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. August 2010)

StrangeInside schrieb:


> palas haben jetz nen neuen cc spell



Echt? was kann der ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. August 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Palas haben Weihe an Humanoiden, Krieger haben "kauern" (ka. wie der Skill heißt), Dks haben diese Eisketten ...


Weihe? Ich schätze, du meinst Buße...

Was du mit "kauern" meinst, ist mir nicht ganz klar.


----------



## Nexilein (16. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Weihe nimmt die aus Kampf ? ich lerne nur dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er meint Buße :-)


----------



## Kotnik (16. August 2010)

Ach ja: Das Argument, dass man nicht immer einen CCler dabie hat, hieße ja in letzter Konsequenz auch, dass man Krankgheiten / Flüche etc aus dem SPiel entfernt, da man ja nicht immer einen dabei hat, der entfluchen kann zB. Ohje, wie soll man so nur instanzen schaffen? ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. August 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Jede Klasse kann etwas beitragen. Nicht jede kann komplett aus dem Kampf nehmen, aber insgesamt findet sich in einer 5er GRuppe immer irgendwas.



Jau da hast du den Priester der super Untote shakeln kann und alle Mobs sind Nagas.
Das ist ja das was ich meine.
Zu Classic Zeiten wurde, weil die Innies entsprechend schwer waren, je nach Inne der passende CC gesucht.
Andere Spieler kamen dann erst unter ferner liefen.


----------



## StrangeInside (16. August 2010)

halt bannen aber kA genau womit und was, ich weiß nur das es humaniode waren die er ohne buße cc't hatte.
und zum pala passend vermute ich mal wird es auf humanoide und untote möglich sein.. sollte mir mal nen pala premade machen dann könnt ich genaues sagen, sah es nur in einer grp das er ne grp davor buße machte und somit diese auf cd war aber nächste grp nen neuen cc einsetzte.


----------



## xerkxes (16. August 2010)

Krieger, Palas und DKs können kurz offtanken was auch eine Art CC ist. Auch Pets können sowas. Erdele, Jägerpet, DK-Pet und was es sonst noch alles gibt.

Ich glaube auch nicht daran, dass Blizzard es tut aber schön wäre es und man darf ja träumen.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (16. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Shamis können froggen aber nicht nachfroggen.
> Erdbindungstotem und dann kiten. Sowas lernt man eben als PvPler
> Was können DKs, Palas und Krieger an richtigem CC. Grad keine Idee.
> Palas haben ihre Buße. nicht wirklich das optimum aber zur not.
> ...


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. August 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ach ja: Das Argument, dass man nicht immer einen CCler dabie hat, hieße ja in letzter Konsequenz auch, dass man Krankgheiten / Flüche etc aus dem SPiel entfernt, da man ja nicht immer einen dabei hat, der entfluchen kann zB. Ohje, wie soll man so nur instanzen schaffen? ^^



Naja in Classic und teilweise auch in BC/hero waren für eine durchnittlich equippte Gruppe manche Innies ohne CC einfach kaum zu schaffen.

edit 
Ich vermute aber das wiederum lag u.a. auch daran, dass die Tanks damals noch weniger Möglichkeiten hatten zur Massenaggro


----------



## Kotnik (16. August 2010)

@Ohrensammler:
Naja, wenn das der Fall ist, muss man, wie ich bereits erwähnte, andere Wege suchen, um die Gruppe zu schaffen. Stunnen, unterbrechen oder gar, wenn man geschickt vorgeht, fearen. Letzteres ist gefährlich, aber wenn man bissl Plan von Laufwegen und so hat, dann geht auch das. Ums Eck ziehen und fearen, und der Mob rennt nicht wild rum, sondern nur sehr begrenzt. Es gibt immer ne Möglichkeit. Muss man halt mal alle in der GRuppe mit einbeziehen. Nervig find ich diese Haltung vieler, die als DD NIEMALS despellen und als Heiler NIEMALS CC machen wollen oder so. JEder ist für mehr als nur Tank/schaden/heiler einsetzbar und sollte sich auch nicht zu fein sein.


----------



## StrangeInside (16. August 2010)

der wirbel des druiden ist im pve selten wirklich sinnvoll, manche nutzen ihn wenn se absehen können damit nen wichtigen spell zu brechen aber sonst sieht man ihn im pve sehr sehr selten.


----------



## Kotnik (16. August 2010)

Wozu bekommt der Meleeschami denn ne Art Spott in Cata? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Damit er ebena uch issl beitragen kann zum CC bzw damit er gut kiten kann. Ich fänds halt schick, wenn jeder mal wieder sein ganzes Zauberbuch zur Anwendung bringen dürfte und nicht nur 4-5 Tasten, wenn überhaupt.
Manche Spells verstauben ja völlig ansonsten und ich fühl mich immer sehr eingeschränkt, wenn ich nichts tun darf außer stumpf zuschlagen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. August 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> @Ohrensammler:
> Naja, wenn das der Fall ist, muss man, wie ich bereits erwähnte, andere Wege suchen, um die Gruppe zu schaffen. Stunnen, unterbrechen oder gar, wenn man geschickt vorgeht, fearen. Letzteres ist gefährlich, aber wenn man bissl Plan von Laufwegen und so hat, dann geht auch das. Ums Eck ziehen und fearen, und der Mob rennt nicht wild rum, sondern nur sehr begrenzt. Es gibt immer ne Möglichkeit. Muss man halt mal alle in der GRuppe mit einbeziehen. Nervig find ich diese Haltung vieler, die als DD NIEMALS despellen und als Heiler NIEMALS CC machen wollen oder so. JEder ist für mehr als nur Tank/schaden/heiler einsetzbar und sollte sich auch nicht zu fein sein.



/sign

aber du weisst doch einfach und schnell soll es sein.
Also lieber den passenden CCler dabei haben, als wilde Experimente versuchen

Darauf würde es rauslaufen oder ?


----------



## Milivoje (16. August 2010)

Das Spiel hat sich verändert, jeder kann bald alles. Ich gehe jede Wette ein, dass man CC in Cata (zumindest in den Inis) auch wieder nur bei den ersten Gehversuchen brauchen wird. Nachher wird wieder alles gebombt. Das liegt aber eben nur zum Teil am Instanzdesign.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. August 2010)

Als Krieger gibts btw auch noch Kniesehne zum Kiten. Oder das durchringende Heulen, falls das geskillt wurde. CC heißt halt nicht nur, dass der Mob brav stehen bleibt. Jäger können auch mal einen Mob kiten. Wenn ich so an Drakkisath zurückdenke, wie ich den als Jäger eine Minute lang den Gang entlangkiten musste, bis die restliche Gruppe die Adds umgehauen hat und dann im richtigen Moment totstellen musste... ja, das ist von der Schwierigkeit schon eine Ecke höher als das gegenwärtig geforderte CC... auch verglichen mit dem Trash im Rubinsanktum.


----------



## Ohrensammler (16. August 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Als Krieger gibts btw auch noch Kniesehne zum Kiten. Oder das durchringende Heulen, falls das geskillt wurde. CC heißt halt nicht nur, dass der Mob brav stehen bleibt. Jäger können auch mal einen Mob kiten. Wenn ich so an Drakkisath zurückdenke, wie ich den als Jäger eine Minute lang den Gang entlangkiten musste, bis die restliche Gruppe die Adds umgehauen hat und dann im richtigen Moment totstellen musste... ja, das ist von der Schwierigkeit schon eine Ecke höher als das gegenwärtig geforderte CC... auch verglichen mit dem Trash im Rubinsanktum.



Unser Jäger hat den mal so weit gekitet das er per Bug plötzlich wieder mitten in der überraschten Gruppe stand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber du hast recht das war CC deluxe. 
Aber auch hier wieder die dunkle Seite.
Ohne Jäger der das drauf hatte, war Drakki kaum zu legen.


----------



## Kotnik (16. August 2010)

@Ohrensammler:
Naja, dank dem Dungeonfinder ist die Gruppensuche aber nicht das ARD-WUnschkonzert..*g* Da nimmt man dann halt, was man kriegt.
Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass in Raids der CC äußerst eingeschränkt sein wird, damit immer etwas dabei ist und es immer schaffbar ist.

Was ich mich ganz nebenbei bei diesem ganzen "bring the player" gedöns frag: Ja, was denkt blizz denn? Dass man Gruppen nicht dennoch versucht durchzumischen? Ich mein, es kann ja wohl nicht sinn und zweck sein , es so zu balancen, dass slebst gruppen wie 8 Palas und 2 DKs eine 10er-Raidini gut schaffen oder? Man versucht doch immer, mindestens 4-5 Klassen dabei zu haben, weil ansonsten allein schon der Loot nur entzaubert wird..*g


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (16. August 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jäger können auch mal einen Mob kiten. Wenn ich so an Drakkisath zurückdenke, wie ich den als Jäger eine Minute lang den Gang entlangkiten musste, bis die restliche Gruppe die Adds umgehauen hat und dann im richtigen Moment totstellen musste... ja, das ist von der Schwierigkeit schon eine Ecke höher als das gegenwärtig geforderte CC... auch verglichen mit dem Trash im Rubinsanktum.



Stimmt als Jäger ist das Kiten auch so unglaublich schwer -.-


----------



## Pereace2010 (16. August 2010)

Peloquin schrieb:


> Für mich bist du ne Teewurst und ich bin richtig froh das in den 5 Jahren WoW die Anzahl der Spieler die so ticken wie Du rapide abgenommen hat.



/sign


----------



## xerkxes (16. August 2010)

Was man nicht drauf hat lernt man eben um die Instanz zu schaffen.


----------



## pandur0815 (16. August 2010)

Sacrilege schrieb:


> Aus rein logischer Sicht, ist es sinnfrei wenn Blizz das Spiel schwerer macht, also CC wichtig wird, Aggro Probleme, usw. 98% der Spieler sind Casuals und die sind damit überfordert. Die anderen 2% denen ist es wayne, die können eben spielen.



Falsch, ein Casualgamer ist mitnichten ein schlechter Spieler, sondern einer, dem dem ganzen eher gelassen entgegensieht und nicht Mann und Maus bei dem Versuch versenkt der größte Held vom Erdbeerfeld zu werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nimm zB mich .. zu BC Zeiten war ich in der besten Progressgilde des Servers, inklusive KJ Serverfirst - deiner Terminologie folgend wohl ein "Pro", heute habe ich schlichtweg keine Zeit und auch keine Lust mehr auf Progressraiden und betreibe WoW nurmehr nebenher - ergo ein waschechter Casual, und als solchen sehe ich mich auch.

So, nun habe ich aber von meinen Fähigkeiten den Char zu steuern, in "richtig" zu bedienen und auf Situationen zu reagieren (Aua! Feuer! Schnell weg) nichts eingebüsst - warum soll ich also plötzlich nen Nappel sein, nur weil ich nichtmehr so oft spiele? - Ich hatte ja zwischenzeitlich keine Lobotomy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, ich würde es begrüßen, wenn der Anspruch wieder zurückkehrt, CC wieder relevant wird und Tanken/ Heilen wieder eine herausforderung wird.


----------



## Kovacs (16. August 2010)

CC macht nur Sinn, wenn ein Mob mit bestimmten Fähigkieten ohne CC innerhalb von Sekunden auch eine gut eingespielte Gruppe auseinandernimmt. So war es ja auch bis in BC.
Das "Problem" dabei war nur, dass entweder bestimmte Klassen ausgegrenzt werden oder man garnicht erst loskommt, da bestimmte Klasse fehlt. 
Gut, Blizz hat CC nachgelegt bei fast allen Klassen und auch das Entfluchen / Entgiften, etc. sollte machbar sein. Leider ging dabei etwas der Klassenvielfalt verloren.
Das Grundproblem liegt daher wohl wieder an den Spielern, die nur "schnellschnell" durchwollen. Und hier lehrt einfach die Erfahrung, dass ein schnelles Rückrudern seitens Bliz folgt.
Erst CC nur "ab und zu" und am besten noch optional einsetzbar (da die Gruppe mit dem fiesen Mindcontroller umgangen werden kann). Dann der Rückbau der Instanzen ala Grube (entfernen ganzer Gruppen und dieser "bösen" pats, die mich daran hindern zum Boss durchzurushen (roxxor: "ey tank pull endlich", tank:"mom pat kommt", roxxor:"omg noob l2p" *roxxor pullt den raum*).
Und das es so wird wie früher, also JEDER nicht-Tank ist in Hero onehit, mit Glück twohit, mobs, die unkontrolliert ganze Schlachtzüge innerhalb von Sekunden in den Staub stampfen, Pats, deren Laufwege ich kennen muss und auf GARKEINEN FALL mitgepullt werden dürfen weil sonst zu 1000% wipe, etc. DAS glaubt hier doch nicht ernsthaft einer. 
Das zusammen mit der Itemkurve, die auch sicher nicht viel flacher als in WOTLK sein wird, wird CC evtl. ein Vergnügen der Levelphase, mehr nicht.


----------



## Milivoje (16. August 2010)

pastranora schrieb:


> Damit man in einen Spiel cc einbauen kann und dies auch funktioniert benötigt man user die einen gewissen IQ besitzen. Leider ist der Durchschnitts IQ bei WOW bei ca 70 dank der vielen kidis desweiteren haben viele user ihr gehirn ausgeschalten da sie seit langen keine arbeit gefunden haben oder einige nicht arbeiten wollen. mit so einen publikum kann man soetwas nicht umsetzen.


Herrliche Selbstironie. Bester Beitrag des Tages. Bevor Du es aber missverstehst: Nein, das meine ich nicht ernst.


----------



## StrangeInside (16. August 2010)

naja die itemkurve wird schon etwas flacher weil es jetzt ja nichmehr 2 itemlvl für 10er und 25er gibt, somit wirds jetzt 2 itemlvl geben statt 4 also 10/25nh gear und 10/25er hc gear.


----------



## Derulu (16. August 2010)

StrangeInside schrieb:


> naja die itemkurve wird schon etwas flacher weil es jetzt ja nichmehr 2 itemlvl für 10er und 25er gibt, somit wirds jetzt 2 itemlvl geben statt 4 also 10/25nh gear und 10/25er hc gear.



Die Itemkurve wird definitv flacher, haben doch die Entwickler bereits angekündigt, dass sie das Equip des Endcontens schon am Entwickeln sind um dort hin zu kommen wo sie hinwollen, damit nicht nochmal ein Sprung wie von 200-284 stattfindet, alles zwischen Release und Endcontent wird dazwischen designed(weil sie es bei Wotlk unterschätzt haben)


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (16. August 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Wozu bekommt der Meleeschami denn ne Art Spott in Cata?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Frostschock Erbbindung reichen locker um zu kiten.


----------



## Kovacs (16. August 2010)

na dann heißt es ja nur noch stark bleiben gegenüber der gefühlten 98%, die das heutige Hack´n´slay begrüßen, Itemlevel von den Gegenständen entfernen (bzw. nicht mehr abgreifbar machen) und es ist zumindest ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich dann noch vor jedem Pull wieder 5min Marken setzen muss, die Leute einteilen, Pats einkalkulieren und selbst in der Hero jeden Pull ansagen muss, könnte das Spiel sogar wieder Spass machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (16. August 2010)

Kovacs schrieb:


> na dann heißt es ja nur noch stark bleiben gegenüber der gefühlten 98%, die das heutige Hack´n´slay begrüßen, Itemlevel von den Gegenständen entfernen (bzw. nicht mehr abgreifbar machen) und es ist zumindest ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da finde ich Hack'n'slay spaßiger als 5minuten Marks setzen usw.


----------



## sharas1 (16. August 2010)

pandur0815 schrieb:


> Falsch, ein Casualgamer ist mitnichten ein schlechter Spieler, sondern einer, dem dem ganzen eher gelassen entgegensieht und nicht Mann und Maus bei dem Versuch versenkt der größte Held vom Erdbeerfeld zu werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign

made my day... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peterregen (16. August 2010)

Wenn man irgendeinem Hobby nachgeht muss es doch auch schwer sein, da freut man sich wenigstens jedes Mal wenn man was auf die Reihe kriegt. Das einzige was man da nebenbei benötigt ist ein Minimum an Frustresistenz die meine Quängelgeneration wohl offensichtlich nicht besitzt. Btw man musste kein Profispieler sein, um in tbc was zu erreichen... einfach Gehirn anschalten 1-2x die Woche raiden und nach 'ner Weile war T5 trotz Pausen drin. T6 hätte vll. schon mehr Zeit/Hingabe benötigt aber um ehrlich zu sein hatte ich keinen Drang mich zu erschiessen nur weil ich BT nie von innen gesehen habe.


----------



## xerkxes (16. August 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Da finde ich Hack'n'slay spaßiger als 5minuten Marks setzen usw.



Für HacknSlay kannst dann ja eine Instanz auf normaler Stufe machen aber heroisch sollte was bedeuten.


----------



## cazimir (16. August 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Nicht wenn der Aggroaufbau der Tanks niedriger wäre und ein Stoffi onehit. Und auch nicht wenn die Gegner Spezialfähigkeiten haben. Beispielsweise lustiges Tankfroschen oder Gedankenkontrolle auf den DDler, der den Heiler ummäht.
> 
> Sowas wünsche ich mir.



Der Aggroaufbau ist schon richtig und wird auch benötigt. Grad in den Raids sorgt das dafür, dass auch mal die DDler vom Schaden her gefordert werden(ja auch mit 8k Aggro pro Sekunde kann der DDler kurz hinterm Tank sein). Allerdings könnten sie bei allen Klassen den Flächenaggroaufbau um einiges runterschrauben. Der Heiler sollte zwar keine Aggro kriegen, aber der DDler sollte auch nicht seine 10k dps raushauen können, bevor der Tank am Mob ist.

Ach und sowas wie CC auf den Tank(bei Aggroverlust) oder Gedankenkontrolle auf die DDs gibts immer noch. Allerdings bringt das recht wenig, wenn der DD 25k hp oder noch mehr hat. Unser Tank hätte sich damals über sowas in den Naxxramas-Anfangszeiten gefreut.


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (16. August 2010)

Ich glaube an cc, denn wer sich die Betavideos anschaut, der sieht das bereits auf nh die Inis sehr knackig sind; auf HC dann wohl noch etwas mehr. Denke das wird wie in bc sein, auf nh ist cc nicht nötig aber extrem hilfreich, auf HC ist es nötig sonst tot...


----------



## Nexilein (16. August 2010)

Ich finde die Diskussion ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen abgehoben.
Die Spieler werden das machen, was notwendig ist. Wenn man also CC braucht, dann wird auch wieder CCt. Daraus eine Wissenschaft für sich zu machen halte ich für übertrieben. 
Im Schattenlabyrinth war es im Raum nach dem zweiten Boss ja wirklich angebracht massiv zu CCen. Wenn sich beim ersten Wipe rausgestellt hat, dass der Jäger keine Ahnung von der Eisfalle hatte, dann hat man es ihm eben erklärt. Meistens blieb es dann auch bei einem Wipe, und wahrscheinlich schreiben die selben Jäger heute in einem Forum wie anspruchsvoll das doch war.

Worüber komischer Weise nie jemand etwas schreibt sind die Caster Mobs in Verbindung mit nahe beieinander stehenden Gruppen. Das war z.B. in Scholo und Strat der einzige Grund für Crowd Control. Der Tank konnte nicht zum Caster rennen ohne die nächste Gruppe zu pullen, also hätte der Mob den Heiler umgehauen. Hier wurde dann oft gesheept und geshakelt obwohl es ein Silence in der Regel auch getan hat.
Nur sollte man sich an der Stelle mal fragen ob die durchschnittliche WotLK Ini besser wäre, wenn man die Zahl der Trashpacks verdoppeln würde und jede Gruppe mindestens einen Caster Mob dabei hätte...


----------



## xerkxes (16. August 2010)

cazimir schrieb:


> Der Aggroaufbau ist schon richtig und wird auch benötigt. Grad in den Raids sorgt das dafür, dass auch mal die DDler vom Schaden her gefordert werden(ja auch mit 8k Aggro pro Sekunde kann der DDler kurz hinterm Tank sein).



Willst die DDler nicht lieber fordern indem du sie zwingst etwas mehr Gefühl für den richtigen Startzeitpunkt zu entwickeln oder für den richtigen Zeitpunkt zwischendrin mal aufzuhören? Vom Schaden her gefordert werden bedeutet wieder die Standardrotation abzuspulen (per Makros auf 1 Taste programmierbar), immer mit einem Auge auf dem Damagemeter und dem anderen auf dem Playmate vom Juli.


----------



## sharas1 (16. August 2010)

Ersguterjunge93 schrieb:


> Ich glaube an cc, denn wer sich die Betavideos anschaut, der sieht das bereits auf nh die Inis sehr knackig sind; auf HC dann wohl noch etwas mehr.



Hat man damals von den Wotlk Inis auch gesagt als sie noch beta-status hatten....^^


----------



## HMC-Pretender (16. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Jau da hast du den Priester der super Untote shakeln kann und alle Mobs sind Nagas.
> Das ist ja das was ich meine.
> Zu Classic Zeiten wurde, weil die Innies entsprechend schwer waren, je nach Inne der passende CC gesucht.
> Andere Spieler kamen dann erst unter ferner liefen.



Das ist ein wenig übertrieben. Natürlich war man froh für Stratholme z.B. einen Priester zu haben. Ich habe es allerdings nie (ja wirklich: nie) erlebt, dass ein Run abgesagt wurde, weil man mal wieder nur Schurken gefunden hat (die am besten nichtmal imp. Sap geskillt hatten).

Es gab immer auch andere Möglichkeiten als CC: Offtanken, Kiten, Wegfokussieren, oder halt nach dem Kampf öfters mal jemanden rezzen. Wurde dann u.U. stressiger bei manchen Pulls, so war halt das Leben. Mit den heutigen Fähigkeiten ist so viel mehr möglich, das sollte echt kein Problem sein.


----------



## Kankru (16. August 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> ..weil die leute dann ständig wipen und blizzard voll heulen das sie fix ihre epixx wollen, und das ist nunmal der größte Teil der Comm.
> 
> Ich glaube nicht dran,was meint ihr? Höchstens bei Hardmode Raids aber sonst? niemals!
> WoW ist zum Diablo in 3 D mutiert udn wird so bleiben.



Also ich muss sagen so wirklich haben wir aufm Betarealm kein CC gebraucht (in nhcs - aber das brauchte man in BC in den nhcs auch net wirklich), ABER singleDMG macht nun bedeutend mehr dmg als AE.
Also wenn da ne 5er Grp ist und alle AE machen, dann dauert der Kampf bedeutend länger, als wenn man single dmg macht.

Aggro bekommt man auch schnell, also ich freu mich schon, wenn die Leute aus der Grp gekickt werden, die net aufs richtige Ziel gehen.


----------



## cazimir (17. August 2010)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Willst die DDler nicht lieber fordern indem du sie zwingst etwas mehr Gefühl für den richtigen Startzeitpunkt zu entwickeln oder für den richtigen Zeitpunkt zwischendrin mal aufzuhören? Vom Schaden her gefordert werden bedeutet wieder die Standardrotation abzuspulen (per Makros auf 1 Taste programmierbar), immer mit einem Auge auf dem Damagemeter und dem anderen auf dem Playmate vom Juli.



Keine Ahnung welches Spiel du spielst, aber genau das wird auch jetzt noch gefordert. Es gibt genug Bosse bei denen man sich bewegen muss und seine Rotation abändern muss. Es gibt auch genug Situationen in denen der DDler seinen Schaden hochfahren oder runterfahren muss. Aber das verstehen die meisten Spieler leider nicht, deshalb sind auch 90% der Leute(entschuldigung für die Wortwahl) scheisse.


----------



## Druamgil (17. August 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Zui den Mobs.
> Buffed schireb hier eine MItteilung das der Schaden der Mobs in Cata demnächst mit dem level der Spieler Skalierend mitwachsen. (derzeit leider nur in der Welt und nicht in Dungeons)
> Wenn das noch in Dungeons umgesetzt wird. Dann DANKE Blizzard. Dann ist eine Hero Ini wirklich wieder Hero!
> 
> Hier der Link zur Mitteilung http://www.buffed.de...eid-auf-der-Hut




Soll heissen, man wird dann als 85er von nem Lvl 5 Wolf umgeholzt oder wie ?


----------



## xerkxes (17. August 2010)

cazimir schrieb:


> Aber das verstehen die meisten Spieler leider nicht, deshalb sind auch 90% der Leute(entschuldigung für die Wortwahl) scheisse.



Und warum nicht? Weils im Normalfall auch ohne geht.


----------



## Emyr (17. August 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Da werden T10 Equipte Leute in der Einstiegsinstanz (was jetzt Burg Utgarde wäre) grandenlos umgeholz, weil sie kein CC benutzen.


Und zwar genausolange bis die Casuals die Foren mit ihren Tränen überfluten ---> keine 7 Tage später wieder der Easymode Ponyhof den wir jetzt haben. 

Außerdem waren Dinge in der Beta meistens schwerer als später dann aufm Liverealm.


----------



## Ohrensammler (17. August 2010)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Das ist ein wenig übertrieben. Natürlich war man froh für Stratholme z.B. einen Priester zu haben. Ich habe es allerdings nie (ja wirklich: nie) erlebt, dass ein Run abgesagt wurde, weil man mal wieder nur Schurken gefunden hat (die am besten nichtmal imp. Sap geskillt hatten).
> 
> Es gab immer auch andere Möglichkeiten als CC: Offtanken, Kiten, Wegfokussieren, oder halt nach dem Kampf öfters mal jemanden rezzen. Wurde dann u.U. stressiger bei manchen Pulls, so war halt das Leben. Mit den heutigen Fähigkeiten ist so viel mehr möglich, das sollte echt kein Problem sein.



Ja na klar da hast du recht, bevor man gar nicht ging versuchte man es anders, aber in der Regel wurde erstmal ausgiebig versucht den passenden CC zu finden.
So hab ich es zumindest in Erinnerung


----------



## knochenhand (17. August 2010)

zurnot kann man auch mit fear arbeiten, zerschmetterte hallen hc haben wir auch ein mal mit off+deff tank 2 shadow und einem
pala heiler gemacht, das war ein riesen spass und es ging auch ziemlich gut!

mfg


----------



## Tranos (17. August 2010)

Ich will das Thema mal anders angehen:
Die Heroics sind vom Schwierigkeitsgrad absolut angemessen.
Sinn der heroics ist es, dass man sich eq zusammenfarmt um raiden zu gehen! (Das war schon immer so obs grün blau lila oder kariert ist, spielt keine Rolle!)
Der eigentliche Kern des Problems, ist das übertriebene Markensystem das in WotLK eingeführt wurde!
Dadurch macht es erstmalig Sinn Heroics zu farmen, obwohl der eigentliche Item LVL schon wesentlich höher liegt.
Würde man das Markensystem entfernen, würde es einfach keinen Anreiz, für Leute mit besserem eq geben, Heroics zu farmen.
Folge: Die heros würden schwerer werden!

Mfg Tranos


----------



## nea-polis (17. August 2010)

Wo ist das Problem? Wenn CC verlangt und benötigt wird, dann spielt man es auch. Wenn nicht dann nicht. Warum soll ich mich jetzt schon über ungelegte Eier aufregen?

Und auch das ganze gewine wegen, ach WoW ist ja so leicht geworden und jeder Casual hat ja jetzt Epic und ich bin ja gar nicht mehr exclusiv, wtfm blaba. Wenn dir WoW nicht mehr Elitär genug ist, dann geh Schach spielen, da gibt es keine Random Epics, da musst du dir noch alles selbst erarbeiten. Oder gründe ne Firma, geh an die Börse und hol dir wirkliche Rare Epics (Porsche, Lambo, Villa, Model, etc.), die auch wirklich was bedeuten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unrealrules (17. August 2010)

Hi




mal ganz ehrlich. 

Was ist schwieriger?

Eine Hc ini auf 80 zig oder eine non hc vor 80zig?

genau die non hc!

Und wieso? weil das Gear viel zu hoch skaliert und die Hc Inis nicht mehr für das jetztige Gear ausgelegt ist.

Selbst Hdr ist ein witz wenn man keine gehirnlosenSpieler hat mit einen 5 sec rl lagg.




Wie waren die Hc Inis auf 70zig ausgelegt? genau man ging dort ers vollepisch rein und wurde trotzdem fast geonehitet.

Dazu hatten die Tanks keine aoe spells bis zum kotzen und ein mob hat zum teil alle 3 sec 70% des lives vom Tank weggehauen.




Vorwort: Ich habe ein Betakey ab der ersten Welle.

MeineVermutung ist , weil ich relistische Verbesserungsvorschläge schon zum teil gepostet hab .

(ja es gibt leute die denken 2 min bevor sie Bullschitt ala push palas oder so ein rotz posten) und weil ich zum teil Raids leite und ein Spieler weiter bringen kann ,

wenn er es will und nich ein wie ein Zombie vorm Pc sitzt und nichmal einfache Makros ausprobieren die man ihnen gibt um sie mal zu testen (Ps wer Movement braucht soll PvP spielen besseres training gibt es kaum)




Wie sind die Cataclysm inis jetzt? (Ja ich war schon drin)

sie sind  im moment NOCH SCHWER

und wieso? 

1. Kein Addons funktionieren!was ein guten Spieler schnell mal außer konzept bringt.

2.Die Klassen wurden nahezu auf 0 generft. (in der ersten woche waren sie mit 80ziger talentbäume op)

 Beispiel: am Anfang: der Tank hatte ca 50 live und hat alle 5 sec mal nen 40 k hit gefressen und ein Heal/dmg spell hat noch z.B 20k heal pro sec gemacht.

                         jetzt: der Tank hat ca 70k live und bekommt alle 5 sec mal 50 k rein ,aber ein der selbe Spell macht nurnoch 12k heal pro sec.

                                  und wieso? weil die klassen noch nicht richtig skallieren.

                  zu release: meine Vermutung ist das der tank ca 80k live hat und der Spell 25k macht.

3. Die Gruppen haben noch keine Erfahrungen in den neuen Instanzen.

Dies ist jetzt nur meine Vermutung aber das die Inis einfacher werden ist doch klar.




Thema CC:

Ich hoffe es wird in HCs gebraucht weil sonst wird es definitiv das letzt Addon von mir sein.

Ich habe 6 Chars die Icc waren davon 4 Healer (3 mit Kingslayer zum Teil mit lowgear und eine rnd gruppe nach 6 Std zum kill geführt)

was ich lächerlich finde 

das Addon Gearscore sollte Blizzard löschen und Pdk war der größte fehler den Blizzard jemals rausgebracht hat.

Die ganze generation Pdk lernt fast 0  dazu wenn man ihnen was sagt und meinen Gs ist alles.

Heutzutage hat jeder Raidboss einenKnackpunkt der zu 95% in keinenGuide drinsteht.

Ja als ein Offi der zum Teil selber Taktiken für Die Raidgruppe perfektionieren muss um die Zombiespieler mit ihren Fail auszugleichen ist die absolut notwendig.

Beispiel: Icc 10ner Sindra Hc : Was musste ich noch gestern festellen. Nur ein Spieler meinte den Debuff in P2 höher zu stacken lassen. (Heiler auf 9 statt max 5)

                                               Folge: Wipe und wieso er hat den Takt durcheinander gebracht und selber weit über 200%dmg mehr gefressen weil er meinte so healt er besser.

                                                was haben wir gemacht? wir haben den Fehler entdeckt und er hat ein anschiss,der zu 100% berechtigt war bekommen.

                                               Mein Tipp: Wer nicht ein Boss versteht soll ihn keinesfalls anderes spielen. ( sie sind meistens 1000 fach durchdacht)

                                               Kanckpunkt bei Sindra Hc 10 : der dmg der aufn raid geht darf keine 20k pro sec überschreiten (dpts im recount echtzeit anzeigen lassen) und der raid muss so wenig dmg wie möglich fressen.




Mfg Unrealrules


----------



## Kehrin (17. August 2010)

Ich schätze Blizzard wird irgendwann klar sein das wenn sie das Spiel schwere machen werden die wirklichen Spieler sich freuen und zurück kommen, die Heuler aber  gehen werden. Wenn das passiert dann ist die WoW Community endlich wieder nett und geskillt. Alles baut darauf auf das BLizzard den Content schwer macht und ich danke ihnen dafür jetzt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bronzefisch (17. August 2010)

gibts ja schon


----------



## HMC-Pretender (17. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ja na klar da hast du recht, bevor man gar nicht ging versuchte man es anders, aber in der Regel wurde erstmal ausgiebig versucht den passenden CC zu finden.
> So hab ich es zumindest in Erinnerung



Ja, so habe ich es auch in Erinnerung. Es gab schon Klassen die beliebter waren als andere, ohne Frage. Das war nicht immer wegen deren CC aber oft. Das war durchaus ein Problem, aber keines, was so dramatisch war, dass man CC als Konzept komplett hätte abschaffen müssen. Auch als Spieler weniger gruppentauglicher Klassen hat man seine Gruppen gefunden. 

Natürlich gabs auch damals schon Leute, die einen doof angeguckt haben, wenn man mal mit nem Pala-tank losgezogen ist oder ähnliches, aber die meisten waren damals eben noch bereit ihr Spiel auch ein bisschen an die Gruppe anzupassen.


----------



## Kultig (17. August 2010)

HDMagosh schrieb:


> WoW ist zum Diablo in 3 D mutiert udn wird so bleiben.




Das ist eine ganz schöne Beleidigung für Diablo...


----------



## HenrikP. (17. August 2010)

The-Dragon schrieb:


> Das Problem momentan ist aber auch die Gewohnheit.
> 
> Zu Classic-Zeiten ging es nicht anders, weil man auch eben nicht viel besser ausgerüstet sein konnte.
> Momentan sind heroische Instanzen einfacher als die normalen im entsprechenden Levelbereich, weil die Leute meist doppelt so gut ausgerüstet, als das wofür die Heros gedacht sind. Auf 264er-Items aus ICC25 sind nämlich doppelt so viele Werte drauf, wie auf 200er Items. Da macht was Anderes als Gruppen zusammen pullen, AoE und durchrushen auch keinen Sinn. Und da das schon sehr lange so läuft, ist man das eben vollauf so gewöhnt.
> ...



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (17. August 2010)

Emyr schrieb:


> Und zwar genausolange bis die Casuals die Foren mit ihren Tränen überfluten ---> keine 7 Tage später wieder der Easymode Ponyhof den wir jetzt haben.
> 
> Außerdem waren Dinge in der Beta meistens schwerer als später dann aufm Liverealm.



Wieso sind die Casuals daran schuld? Ich bin Casual und hab gerne eine Herrausforderung.
Diese ganzen Anschuldigungen gegenüber Casuals sind so lächerlich.


----------



## Rabaz (18. August 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Außerdem spiele ich seit der Beta WoW.
> Es hat schon lange nicht mehr so einen Spaß gemacht wie in Cata.
> Man ist wieder gefordert.
> 
> Casuals adieu.



Hä was ? Ich glaube nicht dass casuals, was auch immer du darunter verstehst, zu blöde sind ihren sheep-Knopf zu finden. Und es sind auch nicht sie, die das Spiel so haben verkommen lassen, sondern genau umgekehrt die ganzen möchtegern-Pros. LETZTERE werden sich den Schädel einrennen und umdenken müssen. EInem casual machts nämlich nichts aus wenn ne Inze mal 10 Minuten länger dauert weil man sich (Oh Gott) mal kurz mit seinen Mitspielern verständigen muss. Das wird den ganzen gogogo-Spinnern, die sich für was besseres halten aber noch nichtmal mehr fehlerfrei "hallo" sagen können mit Sicherheit schwerer fallen.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (18. August 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Wieso sind die Casuals daran schuld? Ich bin Casual und hab gerne eine Herrausforderung.
> Diese ganzen Anschuldigungen gegenüber Casuals sind so lächerlich.



Liegt daran, dass dieser Begriff gerne von Idioten benutzt wird, um ihre eigene Inkompetenz zu rechtfertigen: "Ich spiele halt nicht so oft [doch tust du] und hab deshalb nicht so die Übung [nein, du bist einfach lernresistent]"

Auch Blizzard macht sein Spiel verständlicherweise lieber "zugänglich für Gelegenheitsspieler" als "attraktiver für Idioten". Der kompetente Gelegenheitsspieler muss dummerweise darunter leiden.


----------



## m-a-g-g-i (18. August 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn wir blut in wow bekommen würden.
Hätten wir diablo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rein in die Mobs und Bomben *blut blut blut*


----------



## Kotnik (18. August 2010)

Ich muss HMC-Pretender mal wieder beipflichten..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der kompetente Gelegenheitsspieler muss genauso unter den Änderungen leiden wie der nette Herr Progamer. NUr weil man nicht mehr wie noch für fünf Jahren ein unterbeschäftigter Student (z ist, der Tag und Nacht Zeug farmen kann und so, heißt das nicht, dass man seine Klasse verlernt hat.

Aber es ist von der Designseite her, nicht unbedingt von der Nutzerseite her, so, dass BLizzard eher für eine neue Generation von Spielern entiwckelt. Die Generation der Wii-Feierabend-Casuals, die ohne Mühen ein paar Partygames spielen wollen und absolut allergisch gegen klassische Spielelemente wie sterben, neu laden und nochmal machen sind. Und hier liegt doch der Knackpunkt. Die Entwicklung von WoW ist doch kein singuläres Phänomen. In vielen Genres, gerade auch im Konsolenbereich, klagen Spieler, dass neue Spiele oft so dünn und anspruchslos programmiert werden, dass sie eigentlich keinen Spaß mehr machen. BEstes Beispiel PRince of Persia. Keine Ahnung wie der Teil genau heißt, jedenfalls kann man NICHT sterben!! Da kommt ein NPC mit, der einen immer sofort wiederbelebt. Ich mein, das macht doch den ganzen Reiz des SPiels kaputt! Früher nannte man so etwas cheaten, heute nennt man so etwas Casualgaming.

Um das noch einmal klar zu stellen: Ich rede hier von der Designseite, nciht vom Zeitaufwand geschickter Spieler, die einfach nicht (mehr) 24/7 in WoW stecken können!

Durch diese Entwicklung in vielen Genres wird aber eine neue Generation von SPielern herangezogen, die nie vorsichtiges oder auf Konsequenzen bedachtes Spielen erlernt hat. WOzu auch, wird ja nie was bestraft, sonst rennt der Feierabend-PArtygamer ja weg. Und diese Menschen sind insofern unfähige Casuals, weil sie es nie lernen MUSSTEN. Aufmerksamkeitsspanne, Frustresistenz, all diese MErkmale unterscheiden sich bei diesen Spielern eklatant von denen der etwas älter eingesessenen Spieler.
Und ich rede hier bei neuer Generation beileibe nicht von Jugendlichen. AUch viele Mittzwanziger oder Mittdreißiger, die früher nicht viel mit Spielen anfangen konnten, sollen herangezuogen und angeworben werden. Und das funktioniert eher über ein Wii-Partyspiel als über ein komplexes RPG mit vielen Dialogen und GEfahren und wat weiß ich. Eine Reihe der "alten Hasen" in WoW kennt das PRinzip von Sterben/Neuladen, schwierigen Stellen und längeren LAufzeiten etc aus anderen Spielen und ist etwas daran gewöhnt, ja abgehärtet.

Und nun kommt die Generation der PArty-Casuals in WoW an. Mit den gleichen Maßstäbe gehen sie an WoW heran wie an Wii-Tennis oder PRince of Persia (der Teil ohne Sterben..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Blizz versucht diese Kunden zufriedenzustellen, denn sie sind potentiell zahlreich (daher macht auch fluktuation nciht so viel) und vor allem zahlungskräftig (Pet-shop kommt nicht von ungefähr erst jetzt ins spiel...^^). Viele FOrmen der FRustration oder Langzueitkonzentration ohne direkte BElohnung (Farmen etc) werden aus dem Spiel genommen, das kann man den unaufmerksamen und shcnell eingeschnappten Partycausals ja nicht zumuten.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte meine Sicht des "Casual"-PRoblems darstellen. Es ist weniger eine direkte FUnktion von Zeit, die man ins SPiel investiert, als vielmehr eine generelle Herangehensweise / ERwartungshaltung an SPiele. Die Casual-Generation will einloggen, unterhalten werden, ausloggen. Der, we HMC-PRetender es nannte, kompetente Casualgamer, loggt vielleicht nicht öfter ein, ist aber bereit, jedes Mal ein kleines bisschen voranzukommen und muss nicht bei jedem Einloggen direkt mit ÄPIXX und Mounts und 1000000xxxxk Gold belohnt werden.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (18. August 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich konnte meine Sicht des "Casual"-PRoblems darstellen. Es ist weniger eine direkte FUnktion von Zeit, die man ins SPiel investiert, als vielmehr eine generelle Herangehensweise / ERwartungshaltung an SPiele. Die Casual-Generation will einloggen, unterhalten werden, ausloggen. Der, we HMC-PRetender es nannte, kompetente Casualgamer, loggt vielleicht nicht öfter ein, ist aber bereit, jedes Mal ein kleines bisschen voranzukommen und muss nicht bei jedem Einloggen direkt mit ÄPIXX und Mounts und 1000000xxxxk Gold belohnt werden.



Genau so meine ich es. Man könnte aber vllt. noch ergänzen, dass gerade im Online Sektor auch noch eine gehörige Portion Neid hinzu kommt. Ich meine, ich bin auch nicht bereit mich in jedes Spiel wirklich reinzufuchsen, und manches Game daddel ich eben auch nur auf "easy". Ich erwarte dann allerdings nicht dann die gleichen Erfolge zu erzielen, wie jemand, ders wirklich drauf hat, und das ist bei den selbsterklärten Casuals leider oft anders.


----------



## Kotnik (18. August 2010)

Zum Thema Neid muss ich sagen, dass man wohl schon behaupten kann, dass in WoW eine leichte Änderung der Denkweise eingetreten ist:
Während man früher (auch noch zu BC-Zeiten) Chars in Shatt/Og ehrlich bewundert hat, die in FUll T6 mit Bollwerk von Azzinoth dastanden und sich nur gedacht hat: "*neid* das will ich auch mal..der hat sicher was drauf, wenn der das hat", ist der durchschnittliche Gedanke heutzutage wohl eher: "Ey lol, du kackn00b, gieev ÄPIXX, will das auch, mir f*****egal, ob du dafür geackert hast, WILL DAS AUCH HABEN! MAMA!!!!!"

Überspitzt, aber ich hoff, es kam an, was ich sagen wollte: Neid gab es in WOW immer, nur dass heute gleich die Forderung an Blizz dazukommt, den selben abgefahrenen Epic-Scheiß sofort im Postfach zu haben, weil es ja nicht angeht, dass ein anderer mehr hat als man selbst, nur weil er ein bisschen mehr mühen investiert hat.


----------



## Izara (18. August 2010)

warum postest du das nicht in der cata abteilung? --.--


----------



## Vedhoc (18. August 2010)

Also ich hoffe schon auf mehr CC, zuviel auch nicht, aber so 2-3 stuns pro mobgruppe, gern!


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. August 2010)

@ Kotnik (weil ich nicht alles zitieren will):

Als Gegenbeispiel hat es da Dragon Age: Origins sehr gut gemacht. Vier Schwierigkeitsgrade, den untersten zum Durchschnetzeln, den obersten zum stundenlangen Knobeln nach der richtigen Taktik. Und wenn man sich die Multiplayer-Szene allgemein im Bereich PvP anguckt, also sowohl MMOs als auch Shooter, bekommen Neulinge nach wie vor auf die Mütze... vor allem Counterstrike ist da so ziemlich die härteste Schule, die man sich geben kann. Die Spieler, wie du sie beschreibst, werden wohl tatsächlich eher zur Konsole greifen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Überspitzt, aber ich hoff, es kam an, was ich sagen wollte: Neid gab es in WOW immer, nur dass heute gleich die Forderung an Blizz dazukommt, den selben abgefahrenen Epic-Scheiß sofort im Postfach zu haben, weil es ja nicht angeht, dass ein anderer mehr hat als man selbst, nur weil er ein bisschen mehr mühen investiert hat.



Mühe investiere ich auf Arbeit!


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (18. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Mühe investiere ich auf Arbeit!



Richtig, Zeit wäre das richtige Wort und ja auch das Farmen hat damals mehr Spaß gemacht.


----------



## HMC-Pretender (18. August 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Mühe investiere ich auf Arbeit!



Ist auch nichts gegen zu sagen, aber jemand, der nichtmal die Spielregeln richtig kennt, braucht nicht erwarten in einem gegebenen Spiel genauso erfolgreich zu sein, wie jemand der täglich übt.

Das ist aber eben genau die Forderung dieser speziellen Gruppe von angeblichen Casuals, von denen hier die eben Rede war. Nicht wissen wie man einen Seelenstein setzt, aber trotzdem den Lichkönig besiegen wollen (und natürlich in dessen Kleidern rumlaufen). Das ist eben nur möglich, wenn man das Spiel so anspruchslos macht, dass Können* überflüssig wird.



Edit:
*wer sich an dem Begriff "Können" stört, möge ihn durch Fleiß oder Disziplin ersetzen. Kommt mehr oder weniger aufs Gleiche raus.


----------



## Ureldhir (18. August 2010)

HMC-Pretender und Kotnik erklären die Problematik zu 100% korrekt.

Das Instanzerlebnis aus Classic oder Bc wird nie wieder zurückkehren. Entsprechende Kunden zählen nicht mehr zur Zielgruppe.

mfg


----------



## Andros-LL (18. August 2010)

Damals haben wir auch lieber einen schlechter equipten Magier/Hexer zu Mechanar Heroic mitgenommen als overpowerte T6 Meleewarris oder Schamanen (Schamanen haben ja erst mit Wotlk CC bekommen) also ich finde man sollte es auch in betracht ziehen das die Bereitschaft steigt, eher schlechter ausgerüstete Spieler mitzunehmen um das Setup zu verbessern.

Klar kann es sein das man dann sagt "Aber ich als Priester, DK oder sonst eine Klasse werde dann nicht mehr mitgenommen weil ich kein/kein gutes CC hab" aber eigentlich hat fast jede Klasse mitlerweile irgendeine Form von CC und die Gruppe besteht ja auch aus 5 Spielern die alle ihre Fähigkeiten haben.

Es muss kein CC sein wie damals wo teilweise 4-5 Mobs ein Trashpack darstellten und man alle bis auf einen kontrollierte. Aber immer mal 1-2 Mobs kurzzeitig oder länger im CC zu halten wäre schon was schönes. So kann man Heiler/Fearer in die Trashpacks setzen oder auch wie bei Auraya in Ulduar die Katzen der Lady einführen. Also Aurayas Katzen haben sich gebufft wenn sie nah genug bei einander waren, warum also nicht Mobs in die Instanzen setzen die zusammen zu schwer sind, für gut Equipte immernoch herausfordernd sind aber die auch schlechtere Gruppen durch CC besiegen können.

Ich finde es so wie es jetzt ist schlecht, nur Bomben macht einfach keinen Spaß, nur CCen auch nicht aber eine gute Mischung aus Fokus (Mobs mit fiesen Skills oder viel HP), CC (Mobs die die Gruppe buffen oder enragen wenn sie nicht alleine sind) und Bomben (Große Mobs die kleine Addschwärme rufen)


----------



## _Raziel_ (18. August 2010)

Andros-LL schrieb:


> Ich finde es so wie es jetzt ist schlecht, nur Bomben macht einfach keinen Spaß, nur CCen auch nicht aber eine gute Mischung aus Fokus (Mobs mit fiesen Skills oder viel HP), CC (Mobs die die Gruppe buffen oder enragen wenn sie nicht alleine sind) und Bomben (Große Mobs die kleine Addschwärme rufen)



Genau... die Mischung machts.
Zurzeit sieht es so aus, dass der Tank (ich bspw.) einfach in die Mobgruppe rennt und die Ddler AE zünden. Herausfordernd ist nur noch, wenns AE zu früh kommt und einer der Mobs zu den Ddlern rennt. Aufregender kann mans gestalten, indem man immer mehr Gegner pullt (Bspw. in der Burg einmal komplett bis zu den ersten Protodrachen... 20k Dps inklusive durch AoE).

Das muss aufhören, denn warum sollten die Mobs dann verschiedene Fähigkeiten haben. Wer weiss heutzutage schon, welcher Mob was genau kann. Quizfrage: Wie heissen die Mobs in Azjol'Nerub, die plötzlich Randomaggro haben und Spottimmun werden?
Keiner kümmert sich darum und genau deshalb mochte zu Beginn keiner die Hallen der Reflexionen. Zu viele neue (alte) Dinge, die man lernen musste: Die Priester machen AoE, der Jäger setzt Frostfallen, der Schurke kann stunnen und verteilt Gifte. Klar pullt der Tank immer noch alles zusammen, aber man muss doch etwas mehr aufpassen, weil die Jäger bspw. ausserhalb der Weihe bereits angreifen und dadurch der Heiler Aggro ziehen kann (Shakeln oder Stunnen hilft).

Fazit:
Blizzard hat mit HdR bereits wieder begonnen, den Leuten etwas mehr Abwechslung in den grauen Ini-Alltag zu bringen. Viele müssen sich umgewöhnen bzw. sich daran gewöhnen (weil sie erst mit WotLK zu WoW kamen).
Sollte Blizzard im Stile von HdR CC ausbauen, dann werde ich die neue Art von Inis mögen.

BC war das Heroic Add On von WoW und soll es auch bleiben. Noch so eine Radikal-Änderung werden viele nicht ertragen. Und auch ich werde wohl das Tanken wieder an den Nagel hängen, müsste ich vor jeder Trashgruppe in einer Ini wieder 5-6 Zeichen setzen und den Randoms erklären, wer was machen muss.
Die BC Inis waren nur deswegen immer so lange (Zeitaufwand) und stockend. Es gab keinen Spielfluss. Zeichen setzen, erklären, pullen, ccen, reggen. Neue Zeichen setzen, erklären, pullen.... *gähn*

Also... bitte bleibt euch treu, dass auch Gelegenheitsspieler voran kommen, aber eben mehr Nerven dafür haben müssen und das Profis wieder Abwechslung erhalten.



Ps'
Was die Epics angeht, werde ich nichts sagen. Und auch das Rumgeheule der Profis, die mehr als 3h täglich in WoW verbringen. Diese Leute hatten in Classic WoW ein 100% Mount und wurden beneidet. Oder hatten in BC 'Alars Asche' bzw. die Kriegsgleven von Illidan und wurden beneidet.
Macht verdirbt den Charakter und Classic WoW bzw. sein erstes Add On haben genau dies bei den Spielern gemacht. Hatte man kein 100% Mount war man ein Noob. Besass man keinen Netherdrachen oder kein Full T6 Gear, wurde man nicht einmal beachtet. Die Progamer sassen auf ihren Reittieren oder posierten mit ihren coolen Items vor den Bankhäusern.
Diese Leute tun heute immer noch das Gleiche. Sie sitzen mit den Full T10,75 an der Treppe der Bankhäuser oder fliegen mit ihren 'Frostbrutbezwinger' bei der Violetten Zitadelle.
Und genau diese Leute motzen jetzt, weil der Content angeblich zu leicht ist. Und warum? Weil 100 andere auch mit T10 rumlaufen oder einen Frostbrutbezwinger besitzen. Kleiner Tipp: Sucht euch neue Herausforderungen. Ich kenne auf meinem Server einen, der hatte zuerst Königsmörder als Titel, als die anderen Spieler diesen Titel dann nach und nach auch bekamen, stand er plötzlich mit dem Titel 'Bezwinger des gefallenen Königs' rum. Hat er also den LK auf Hero gelegt. Ein anderer hat 'Unbesiegbar'. Sucht euch die Herausforderung. (Versucht PdoK mit Itemlevel 232 und 50 Trys)


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. August 2010)

HMC-Pretender schrieb:


> Ist auch nichts gegen zu sagen, aber jemand, der nichtmal die Spielregeln richtig kennt, braucht nicht erwarten in einem gegebenen Spiel genauso erfolgreich zu sein, wie jemand der täglich übt.
> 
> Das ist aber eben genau die Forderung dieser speziellen Gruppe von angeblichen Casuals, von denen hier die eben Rede war. Nicht wissen wie man einen Seelenstein setzt, aber trotzdem den Lichkönig besiegen wollen (und natürlich in dessen Kleidern rumlaufen). Das ist eben nur möglich, wenn man das Spiel so anspruchslos macht, dass Können* überflüssig wird.



Es liegt in der menschlichen Natur Dinge haben zu wollen die andere auch haben und das mit möglichst geringem Aufwand.
(Schon der große Philosoph Hannibal Lecter (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) sagte: Man begehrt was man täglich sieht.)
Und es liegt in der Natur des Kapitalismus solche Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen sofern sich damit ein Geschäft machen lässt

Das sind beides nun keine so neuen Erkentnisse, aber ich dachte mir, an die Stelle passen sie ganz gut hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (18. August 2010)

Zum PS. von _Raziel_

Klar haben Spieler, die viel Zeit und womöglich auch viel Zeuch hatten andere das spüren lassen. Allerdings hat das mit Sicherheit nicht jeder gemacht. Mehr Einfluss auf die Itementwertung hatten diejenigen, die sich sowas zu Herzen genommen haben und nicht mit dem was sie haben zufrieden sein konnten oder wollten.

Dummerweise ist und war das die größere Zielgruppe. Genau die selbe Zielgruppe und die Freunde der seichten Unterhaltung, die Barbara Salesch ausreichend gute Quoten bringt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. August 2010)

Was HDR Hero angeht: Klar, mit T9 war die knifflig. Da hab ich mir als Tank am Anfang ganz schön die Finger gebrochen. Inzwischen ist sie genauso wie jede andere Hero, vielleicht einen kleinen Tick härter, was den Schaden angeht. Aber trotzdem kann der Tank, wenn er spielen kann, alle Mobs auf einmal einsammeln und die werden dann gebombt. Außerdem benutzt eh keiner Eisfalle oder Shackle, wenn man darauf hinweist, kommt eh nur ein "lol, braucht eh keiner" ( der Tank macht es schon.. ).


----------



## Bob Toady (18. August 2010)

Falls es noch keiner Geschrieben hat: CC = Croud Control


----------



## HMC-Pretender (18. August 2010)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Genau... die Mischung machts.



Das gute an der jetztigen Situation ist ja (wenn man so will): es kann nur besser werden. Jede Mischung egal welcher Art, darfte mehr Spaß bringen, als bis zum Boss nichts anderes zu machen als einen Feuerregen nach dem anderen.

Es bringt aber auch nicht viel, wenn da halt zwei größere Mobgruppen in der Instanz stehen, die halt einfach so viel Schaden machen, dass man einen davon CCen muss solange der Tank noch nicht voll episch ist.

Was ich mir wünschen würde, wäre dass man wieder schauen muss: was stehen da eigentlich für Mobs, und wen haben wir eigentlich in der Gruppe und dann die beiden Informationen verknüpft zu: was machen wir am besten mit denen?

Das muss nicht unbedingt zu ellenlangen Diskussionen vor jedem Pull führen (hats auch früher nicht immer) sehr wohl aber, dass man kurz eine Taktik kommuniziert, wie z.B. dass Heilermobs nach Möglichkeit gesheept werden, oder dass man das Primärziel mit nem Totenkopf markiert etc.
So richtig heftige Gruppen, die man Stück für Stück sezieren muss, wie vorm 2. Boss im Schattenlab, müssen dabei ja nicht die Regel sein, aber vor dem Pull das Hirn einschalten zu müssen wäre schon toll.


Ich fürchte es kommt nicht so, aber anderseits bin ich sowieso raus aus dem Spiel und muss mir darüber nicht wirklich den Kopf zerbrechen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piggy D. (18. August 2010)

kann passieren


----------



## xerkxes (18. August 2010)

Bob schrieb:


> Falls es noch keiner Geschrieben hat: CC = Croud Control



Crowd Control


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (19. August 2010)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Das muss aufhören, denn warum sollten die Mobs dann verschiedene Fähigkeiten haben. Wer weiss heutzutage schon, welcher Mob was genau kann. Quizfrage: Wie heissen die Mobs in Azjol'Nerub, die plötzlich Randomaggro haben und Spottimmun werden?



Keine Ahnung, aber die werden Rot und werden gefocust und sind meistens tot bevor sie Rot werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Blizzard hat mit HdR bereits wieder begonnen, den Leuten etwas mehr Abwechslung in den grauen Ini-Alltag zu bringen. Viele müssen sich umgewöhnen bzw. sich daran gewöhnen (weil sie erst mit WotLK zu WoW kamen).
> Sollte Blizzard im Stile von HdR CC ausbauen, dann werde ich die neue Art von Inis mögen.



warst du in letzter Zeit mal wieder in HDR? 90% der Gruppen bomben da auch wieder alles weg. Ist ja auch logisch, sowie das Gear reicht kann man sich durchbomben und hat auch Spaß dabei ich mein wofür Farm ich sonst mein Equip wenn es nicht dafür da ist den Content zu vereinfachen?



_Raziel_ schrieb:


> BC war das Heroic Add On von WoW und soll es auch bleiben. Noch so eine Radikal-Änderung werden viele nicht ertragen. Und auch ich werde wohl das Tanken wieder an den Nagel hängen, müsste ich vor jeder Trashgruppe in einer Ini wieder 5-6 Zeichen setzen und den Randoms erklären, wer was machen muss.
> Die BC Inis waren nur deswegen immer so lange (Zeitaufwand) und stockend. Es gab keinen Spielfluss. Zeichen setzen, erklären, pullen, ccen, reggen. Neue Zeichen setzen, erklären, pullen.... *gähn*



Das ist der Grund warum ich in BC Zeiten nie Random gegangen bin, warum sollte man sich das antun?


----------



## Benon (19. August 2010)

Hey,
CC ist vorhanden (aber zu wenig) und sollte mehr in den Vordergrund rutschten.

Blizzard hat Sheep, Shakkle, Zap, Buße, Verbannen, Froschen^^, Frostnova, Fear, Wirbeln, Wurzeln, Eisfalle, stich des flügeldrachen, CC-Pets, Slow-Totems, eisketten und Kniesehne (hoffe ich hab jetz nichts vergessen) NICHT nur für PvP eingeführt.

Beim Twinken wird CC noch oft benutzt.. RND-Grp: Heiler leavt, grp will warten (1dk 2 mages [unter andem ich] und ein hunter). Ich schlage vor mit CC zu arbeiten und weiter zu machen.
DK: ne warten wir lieber is sicherer
Mage: kk frostova bomben?
Hunter: ... -.-

wortwörtlich zitiert^^

habs dann doch durchbekommen und dank CC sind wir bis zum endboss gekommen (halbe inze so gemacht) ging recht fix und verbände haben gereicht^^

Und jetzt der sinn dieses Posts: ES HAT MEGA FUN GEMACHT!!!
Habe mich wie in z.b TDM gefühlt wo man beim 3ten boss noch CC benutzen musste weil die sonst die Grp auseinander genommmen haben.

Also : Vote for more CC in Cataclysm xD

LG Benon, Zuluhed


----------



## Benon (19. August 2010)

_Raziel_ schrieb:


> Das muss aufhören, denn warum sollten die Mobs dann verschiedene Fähigkeiten haben. Wer weiss heutzutage schon, welcher Mob was genau kann. Quizfrage: Wie heissen die Mobs in Azjol'Nerub, die plötzlich Randomaggro haben und Spottimmun werden?



Antwort: scharmützler der Anub'ar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fedaykin (19. August 2010)

Bob schrieb:


> Falls es noch keiner Geschrieben hat: CC = Croud Control



Falls ihn noch keiner korrigiert hat: CC = crowd control


----------

